# My Firsts:



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Hopefully this will be a fun and lighthearted look at my introduction to cycling. I'm guessing not many will be interested in reading this but for me this will be a log of my progress and might help others just starting out. Here goes......

Bought my first bike since I was a child, a week last Thursday. A Cannondale ladies Tango 6. Front suspension forks and 24 gears. My last one had three (sturmy archer)! Donned my first pair of cycling shorts and did my first ride, the same day.

Distance - 10 miles
Ease - OMG
Bum- Felt like I had been kicked several times by a horse
Husband - experienced cyclist who had to keep waiting for me and insisted my seat was too low
Calories burned - husband, about 200 me about 600 (all to do with his fitness). I'm aghast
Feelings after ride - elation, sense of achievement, pride, sore a*se


----------



## Angry Blonde (19 Jul 2015)

Keep it up, you will get used to it !


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (19 Jul 2015)

Keep up the good work. It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## steve50 (19 Jul 2015)

Well done, your hubby was probably right about the saddle. Your legs want to be "almost" straight (knee slightly bent) on the down stroke of the pedal when you are sat on the saddle, that way you are getting full "power" into every turn of the pedals and it has the added bonus of lessening the load on your thigh muscles so therefore less aching. The sore bum comes as standard for every new cyclist, until your backside gets broken into the saddle.


----------



## Wafer (19 Jul 2015)

It'll be great to look back at this in a few months and a years time to see the difference 
I've been really pleased looking at my progress on Strava. I'm not racing segments but I'm seeing improvements in times which I wouldn't really notice otherwise, aside from feeling better for longer while cycling.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

My second ride was the Saturday. I tried to sit on the saddle on the Friday but for the first time ever, I would rather have sat on hot coals!

This second ride was with my friend who is also a beginner. We did 9 miles and I struggled. Not sure if this was because I was still recovering from Thursday, because I didn't have my husbands experience with me or because I needed to compete. Began to think cycling was not for me as everything hurt so much.

Distance 9 miles
Ease - still OMG
Bum - sore but more bearable
Friend - faster than me 
Calories burned - under but guessing about 500


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Thanks for your replies and encouragement


----------



## drummerbod (19 Jul 2015)

Two days in a row for a beginner is a lot to expect. Don't end up putting yourself off by overdoing it from the start.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

I'm 52 and overweight. Not ashamed to say 17 stone, because I'm proud to be embarking on this journey and will be losing weight as my journey progresses. As you can imagine, getting on a bike at my age and weight and level of fitness has been hard and embarrassing.

Anyway....ride 3. Husband took me somewhere with more inclines. I called them hills, he laughed. I did them and really began to enjoy the ride. Bum much more acclimatised and the bumps on the track effected my nethers less this time. I managed several inclines that I never thought possible.

Distance - 10 miles
Ease - challenging but manageable for me, stroll in the park for hubby
Calories burned - 612
Top speed - 40 mph, bloody Aldi computer, Hubby says it malfunctioned, I said nah I'm FAST Baby!
Feelings - yes I can do this.
Total miles to date 29...yay


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Drummerbod you are so right.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Ride 4 - my first commute.

A ride then work? Holy macceroni. I was accompanied by a colleague who is all struggling with weight and used to love to cycle. He was so patient and waited for me all the time. It was only (am I really saying only!) 8 miles but lots of 'banks'.

I could see our office block getting bigger and biggerxas I got closer and I can honestly say I have never been glad to arrive at the office as I did that day.....Wednesday this week, 6 days after the bike arrived.

Home time went something like this via text:

Chris: Dave, my legs feel like jelly.
Dave: Can u manage to get home?
Chris: No....well maybe but if I push too hard I might be put off. Gonna leave bike and bus home. Cycle back tomorrow.
Dave: I will drive car through. U can drive home and I will ride ya bike back
Chris: eeeeeeee. R u sure?
Dave: Yes, of course
Chris: Thank you
Dave: No bother
Chris: (thought only - notext) he's been itching to get his leg over my frame!

One hour after I got home, he ambled in after putting her through her paces...

Dave: It will do!

That's 37 hours so far..........


----------



## steve50 (19 Jul 2015)

Make sure you take time out for recovery, you could easily overdo it by trying to do too much too quickly......great progress though.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Yes I agree contrary to my hubby....


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Ride 5 was only 7 mile as friend was having her issues and we had to turn back. Due to lack of experience and confidence.

However, what was fantastic was:

For the first time I really enjoyed it
For the first time I had fun
For the first time I felt me and the bike gelled
For the first time my bum didn't hurt
To the first time I yelled in joy when going downhill

Total miles 43....I can't believe it

​


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

All these likes...I'm overwhelmed. Didn't think anyone would care a jot.

Thanks everyone

Tomorrow I plan a commute both ways


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Jul 2015)

You're doing good, keep it up, but don't forget to let yourself recover. As you get fitter, that recovery time will be less.

I remember my first commute of 5 miles. I wobbled in the door on legs made of jelly and it was the same when I got back home afterwards. Took 2 days for the legs to recover.

Now I deliberately take the long way home without even thinking about it


----------



## User19783 (19 Jul 2015)

Well done 

I enjoy cycling,
when I don't have a planned route or a set time to achieve,
Just ride and relaxed, bliss.

I hope and wish you all the best achieving your goals.


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2015)

Good job 

How are you guesstimating the calories, for a woman of average build, speed and effort, 30 per mile is probably realistic, ignore the gadgets and use the exercise as bonus for fitness not an aid to weight loss without modifying calorie consumption

Keep it up, it gets more comfortable, not easier, just quicker and further


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Sometimes have Hubby's Garmin edge other times my little aldi computer


----------



## terry_gardener (19 Jul 2015)

keep it up but most of all have fun. i agree with User19783 i love the rides that i don't know the route I'm taking and have no time restraints. 
try not to over do it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jul 2015)

Cycling makes me hungry. Commuting actually took me a stage further and led me into a reward loop type of behaviour. This is something worth remembering if looking to lose weight (although I recognise not everyone is the same).


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Well. Tomorrow is another day.......a new one with things to try


----------



## User19783 (19 Jul 2015)

Sounds good, don't forget to keep us informed,


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Jul 2015)

Well I did it. My first double commute. Really enjoyed it. There's one bank coming home that is my biggest challenge. I hope to get a little further up each time before I get off to push. It's the bank at Cox Green in Sunderand, from the Oddfellows pub towards Penshaw if anyone knows it.

It's an 8 mile journey each way for work and I can't believe I did it.

More tales of my Firsts later.......not had my first puncture yet but I did do my Hubby's for practice on Sunday. Not had my first fall and I'm not looking forward to that!


----------



## Yazzoo (20 Jul 2015)

Well done you, I don't want this to sound patronising at all cause I think you're doing really well - it's just hard to get tone of voice across in text!

Keep it up, you'll soon be up that hill without getting off and even realising it's there!


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jul 2015)

Keep it up, it does get easier.


----------



## Diggs (20 Jul 2015)

Lovely to catch up on this thread. Really brought a smile to my face.
I was actively looking for a job to enable me to cycle commute. Unfortunately it didn't end up being the case.
Brilliant progress @CannondaleLady !


----------



## LocalLad (20 Jul 2015)

Loved reading this thread just now. Keep it up!


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Jul 2015)

Nice one ! Well done 
Keep it up and you will be going the long way to and from work to add the miles and smiles .


----------



## nobbyp (20 Jul 2015)

Loving CannondaleLady!!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Jul 2015)

I'm really astounded at the interest I am getting in this. Never thought anyone would be interested in the goings on of a 52 year old ex-couch potato, dangerously overweight, high blood pressure, getting onto high cholesterol, pre-diabetic on a bike!

Ride today took me to 58 miles in total. I was amazed at the calories I was burning but.......

My hubby had put my weight in pounds into my bike computer. The calories where whizzing off at an alarming rate. Today, he realised it should have been in kilogrammes and my bike computer thought I was 36 stone! I know I'm overweight but bloody hell I'm not THAT overweight!


Cuchilo said:


> Nice one ! Well done
> Keep it up and you will be going the long way to and from work to add the miles and smiles .



Cuchilo - I'm a photographer and loving your avatar!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Jul 2015)

Night all. I'm off to rub witch hazel into my a*se......that's a lotion by the way, in case you were concerned! And that's a first too..............


----------



## steve50 (21 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Night all. I'm off to rub witch hazel into my a*se......that's a lotion by the way, in case you were concerned! And that's a first too..............


Pmsl,i can just imagine someone not "in the know" thinking you are going to bed to rub a witch called hazel into your a#se


----------



## nobbyp (21 Jul 2015)

steve50 said:


> Pmsl,i can just imagine someone not "in the know" thinking you are going to bed to rub a witch called hazel into your a#se



^^^ Don't knock it til you've tried it!!!!!


----------



## Spike on a bike (21 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Ride 4 - my first commute.
> 
> Chris: (thought only - notext) he's been itching to get his leg over my frame!
> ...


Great thread this made me giggle well more an out n out laugh 
Planning my first commute today although I have managed some 500 ish miles just pleasure cycling 

Least I have all night to get home 

Keep up the good work and the great thread


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Jul 2015)

A few cycling comments at work is really what got me intereted in cycling.....

"Always wear a helmet in case you get knocked off" - chance would be a fine thing when Im wearing Lycra!
"Buy a ladies frame, it's easier for getting your leg over" - not sure I'm ready to try that yet, on a bike with no stabilisers on
"Don't get to far back when riding in a group, it's difficult to come from behind" - no comment!
"My husband has a flourescent helmet" - has he seen the doctor?


----------



## Spike on a bike (21 Jul 2015)

Lol and I was worried I might offend you love it


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Jul 2015)

Lifes a gift - why waste it by being miserable? I have a very difficult, stressful and challenging job and I need humour to get me through. My hobby of photography helps me chill once I leave the office and now I have the added bonus of cycling too.


----------



## Wafer (21 Jul 2015)

I think it's great you're having a go and sharing it with us. I follow the This Girl Can twitter account https://twitter.com/ThisGirlCanUK and think it's great seeing people getting into different sports and things. Performance doesn't matter, enjoying yourself is the main thing, then the stuff like health benefits and feeling fitter are a fantastic side benefit and come naturally rather than the main goal to try and motivate yourself for.


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Jul 2015)

Fantastic stuff - keep it up


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Jul 2015)

Hope my funny comments hasn't offended anyone


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Jul 2015)

I forgot to say about my commute home last night. Hubby came to meet me on his bike and we cycled home together. At the bank I said I couldn't get up, before I got off to push, he was cycling slowly beside me, but had his head down, as if hiding his face... I asked what was wrong and he said it was the first time he had been overtaken by a pensioner walking his dog and he was hoping he hadn't been recognised. HOW RUDE!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Jul 2015)

Nice! I only got the bike a week gone Thursday and I have had a recall notice from the shop I bought it from. Cannondale have recalled my bike as there is a chance that a bolt can snap and my front wheel can disengage from the forks! Good job I didn't try that hill last night, I might have come a cropper! They gave a series of numbers and mine falls within the number bracket so she is gonna have to go back. Hope they don't keep her in overnight or take her off me, or I will have to revert to my hubby's old Fusion 0250 Campagnola. Its the equivalent of a black and white TV. Works really well but looks SH*T!


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Nice! I only got the bike a week gone Thursday and I have had a recall notice from the shop I bought it from. Cannondale have recalled my bike as there is a chance that a bolt can snap and my front wheel can disengage from the forks! Good job I didn't try that hill last night, I might have come a cropper! They gave a series of numbers and mine falls within the number bracket so she is gonna have to go back. Hope they don't keep her in overnight or take her off me, or I will have to revert to my hubby's old Fusion 0250 Campagnola. Its the equivalent of a black and white TV. Works really well but looks SH*T!



Sounds a bit like the skewer problem that a lot of manufacturers have been very slow to address.

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/trek-issues-massive-quick-release-skewer-recall-44144/

If it just that then you will be in the shop for less than 5 minutes.


----------



## montroseloon (22 Jul 2015)

You will be surprised how quickly you will be getting up those hills in the end, just try a little bit more each time and afore you know it you will have cracked it. Well done on getting out and having a go


----------



## Cannondale Lady (22 Jul 2015)

Can't ride today as bike has to go back so its going in the car as am I. Disappointed as its a lovely morning.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (22 Jul 2015)

My bike recall adventure.....................(not even had it 2 weeks yet)

*At the LBS.........*

Evans cycles - "Hello can I help"
Me - "Yes, you have recalled my bike"
Evans cycles - "OK, where is it"
Me - "It's in my car"
Evans Cycles - "Well if you can bring it through to the workshop we will take a look"
Me - "Well, I am dressed in white and am on my lunch break from work, don't wanna get oily so can you get it for me, please"
Evans cycles - "Yes. no problem" (gets my bike from car and puts it in workshop)
Workshop Man - "Whats wrong with it"
Me - "You recalled it"
Workshop Man - "Did I"?
Me - "Yes, well not YOU personally!, here's the email"
Workshop Man - "I know nothing about this, leave the bike (gives me a receipt) and I will call you when we know what it's all about" *looks at me like Im just a woman, what do I know about bikes*
Me - "But it might be something quick and simple, can't you enquire before I go"
Workshop man - "Well I need to call the suppliers, I will call you when we know whats happening" *looks at me like Im just a woman, what do I know about bikes*
Me - "But I don't want to leave it and have to come back again if it's something easy. A guy on my bike forum says he had something similar and it took 5 minutes"
Workshop Man - "It's not how we normally do this" *looks at me like Im just a woman, what do I know about bikes*
Me - *looking at him like Im a lady in distress* - "Won't you do it as a favour, just for me, please call them now"
Workshop Man - *looking at me like I need humouring* " Well ok, just browse the shop and I will see what I can do"
Me - "Thank you, I really appreciate this as I don't know when I can call back and I really need my bike this weekend"
Workshop Man - (whilst I watch him to ensure he really does make a call) makes a call so I go browse
Workshop Man - (less than 10 mins since I arrived and less than 5 since he started his call) "OK, its good to go"
Me - "What is, my bike, already"?
Workshop Man - "Yes, you were right - all I had to do was check the fork nuts - they are fine" *looks at me sheepishly*
Me - "Wow, good job I didn't leave it after all isn't it"
Workshop Man - "Cough - yes, er, sorry about that"
Me - "Can I have something to say the check has been done in case anything happens"?
Workshop Man - "Oh, er, yes of course" *prints something off for me, looking put out*
Me - "Just one more thing.......Can you take it to my car please"...........................

If I had driven 10 miles back to work to have to drive 10 miles back for a 2 minute job, I woulda gonn BALLISTIC!


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jul 2015)

My day at work *at an LBS*:

I was quite happily enjoying my day at work try to memorise bottom bracket manufacturers part numbers, when this crazed woman came storming into the shop. First of all she demanded I went and got the bike from the car for her because she was wearing white. I was a bit miffed at this as a I was wearing my third favourite Beavis and Butthead t-shirt which I had only been wearing for 4 days in a row, I didn't want to risk getting sweaty, but seeing as she was a bit 'fit' I thought I would show off my amazing 'getting bike from a car skills'. I only caused one large scratch, but I don't think she noticed. I took it into the workshop and then the lady started blabbering on about a recall - I have no idea where she got that idea from - this is the UK, we don't recall things here, did she think she was in the USA?
I figured that as usual, I could take the bike in, ignore it for a month and hope the owner would not come back, that way I could nick lots of parts off it before we sold it on. However, you could not believe the nerve of this lady, she actually wanted me to look at it now, she claimed she needed it. Is she crazy? Why has she not got at least one or two other bikes to use in the meantime. I just don't understand women.
Anyway, she started doing the puppy dog eyes and some whining, so I thought lets try and get rid of her. So I pretended to call up Cannondale, but actually called my mate for a few minutes to laugh about the goings on in Big Brother. I then pretended to twiddle about which the front end of the bike for a while, assuming that she would not have a clue what I was doing, or that the back end may also need attention. I then took it out to the shop to present to the lady - I was expecting a decent tip for rushing this though, she did not take the hint though. 
She then had the nerve to get me to take the bike out to her car again, this would mean a really big tip, enough to pay for another few days credit on my phone. Plus I was pretty sure she would slip me her phone number after. Bike loaded into the car, hand out waiting or the tip and the phone number - well would you believe it, she got in her car an drove off looking pretty miffed.

Nevermind - I will look up her phone number on the shop computer system.



Anyway - enough of that twaddle - I am glad you got it sorted. would be interesting to know exactly what they did as you don't have wheel nuts, you have skewers to hold your wheels on. Did they replace them?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 Jul 2015)

haha very funny milkfloat!

It was the nuts in the bottom of the forks that were the potential problem.

Another ride in this morning, this time my hubby accompanied me. Not sure he trusted me to ride in alone! His garmin kept making this really annoying bleeping noise, advising hubby that his heart rate was too slow, to tell him to ride faster. If I had one, it would have been bleeping to tell me if it beat any faster I might actually pass out!

I did 2 hills (ok, slight inclines) that have failed me the last twice so I was pretty pleased - hubby's garmin Edge continued to bleep at him *sigh*. One man and his dog got in my way, that's why I had to get off and push, didn't want to run them over. Nothing to do with the incline.......

Made it to work in 55 mins, prev time 1HR (I recall) and the one before that 1hr 5 mins so its getting easier and faster - I now have 'map my ride' so can compare, as I move forward through my commutes. Home is easier, mostly downhill with only the one hill (itreally is a hill) at Cox Green that I mentioned before. Hope to cycle a few inches higher up this time before getting off to push and being overtaken my geriatric dog walkers.

More to follow re exploits on homeward journey........


----------



## Fubar (23 Jul 2015)

Nice write up's - people are interested 'cos most of us have been in the same situation as yourself. I remember doing 5 miles on a mountain bike (all on pavements) thinking I was amazing!

My daughter has got a bike and has been coming out with me doing a bit of "roadcraft" riding - last Thursday she conquered a hill that previously she had only walked up, it was brilliant to see her do it, even if she couldn't talk for 5 minutes. She's coming on tour in 3 weeks time where we will be doing around 100k per day, which will be a shock! Still, we have alllll day 

Keep up the good work and keep up the funny stories!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 Jul 2015)

Homeward commute today. First time on my own. When I realised I didn't recognise the fence I was next to, I realised I had missed my turning. A quick call to hubby soon put me right. The second turning I missed was because it had disappeared. Totally. Just gone. Was there this morning. I was in a car park I recognised but just couldn't find the exit......

The firemen in the car park was an unexpected bonus however, so I didn't mind hanging around a while. Some kids had started a fire in the trees. When the fire engine moved away low and behold, there was the exit. The 'appliance' (I used to watch London's Burning so I know the right words) had been hiding it!

My next challenge was the hill I mentioned before. I got about 2 metres further than last time so gave myself a pat on the back. As I dismounted (well more like slid off) to push up the rest of the hill, who should pull up but my senior manager in her car! Why didn't she pass me somewhere flat whilst I was on the bike. Typical! "Hi" she said, "you really are cycling. Well done you!". I felt proud.

At the top of the hill, on a less steep part which I had cycled up, I turned left to go through a gateway and found myself on the floor, I had just lost balance and fell off. My first fall. They say you aren't a real cyclist until you have come off 6 times (what kind of woman's saddle does that!!!!!). Roll on the next 5 times. The 2 little girls on their ponies just stared at me in wonderment. Fat lass on the floor, wearing a bike.

The rest of the journey was a dream. What else could have gone wrong?

Total miles cycled - 74
Weight loss this week - 2 lb
Total weight loss since joining fat class - 11.5 lb
Falls (another first) - 1
Bum state - numb but pleasurably so
State of mind - positive
Total State of pocket - 4 car journeys worth of petrol


----------



## steve50 (23 Jul 2015)

I look forward to your daily reports, you have a way with words, very entertaining reading. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Jul 2015)

Thank you. I'm enjoying the riding, the writing, the record of my journey, the comments from you guys but most of all, the support, encouragement and interest from you guys.​


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

You are going to look back at these posts in a few weeks/months and wonder what all the fuss was about that hill. I remembering bagging my first mountain (ok, it was just a hill) years ago, a tremendous sense of achievement. I still have one particular nemesis now, one day I will get the bugger.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Jul 2015)

Woke this morning with the most horrendous pinin my calf. The muscle was tight and I screamed. Hubby, back off nightshift, sprinted upstairs to find me wrything in pain on the bed.

Another first, my first cramp!

Welcome to cycling said hubby. Gee thanks.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Woke this morning with the most horrendous pinin my calf. The muscle was tight and I screamed. Hubby, back off nightshift, sprinted upstairs to find me writhing in pain on the bed.
> 
> Another first, my first cramp!



The pros take quinine pills for cramp.

No need for that in your case, but tonic water may help.


----------



## LocalLad (24 Jul 2015)

Sounds like you need hubby to massage your legs for you!

Keep going with that hill - you'll nail the bugger a couple of metres at a time


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The pros take quinine pills for cramp.
> 
> No need for that in your case, but tonic water may help.


Oh that explains why i never cramp, it must be all those G&Ts.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Jul 2015)

Tonic (for cramps) with Vodka or Gin Pale Rider?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Jul 2015)

No ride in today because of a doc's appointment early doors. Biking would have made me late for work. Give the old rear a rest. Im away in the lakes at the weekend. Not taking bike as the guys are doing the C2C Sat and Sun, so the WAG's are meeting up with them in Penrith for the night on Saturday. Lots of ale (yummy) and beige food (unless I can avoid it). Back on the bike Monday.


----------



## Spike on a bike (24 Jul 2015)

Have a great weekend don't forget loads of tonic water with your gin

Your quite lucky with the cramps when I've had them my OH just lays there and laughs


----------



## Renmurew (24 Jul 2015)

Great to hear of your progress. As a relative newbie i still get these incredible highs when I see my progress over time. You'll be up that hill in no time and I bet the dog is really pulling the owner up the hill so actually he's cheating!

My OH is a sports physio and when I asked for a massage the first time I came in feeling stiff and sore from a cycle ride his reply was "why would I want to bring my work home?" He really looks forward to visiting times now as being in traction can be sooooo boring!

Wendy


----------



## Cannondale Lady (26 Jul 2015)

Another first......meeting up with hubby half way through his C2C. I was not on my bikeby the way lol.......

There was 4 of them riding it over 2 days and the 4 wags drove to Alston to meet them and stay overnight. We saw them first just before they did Hartside Pass. We drove up and had a coffee on the summit whilst waiting for them. How can anyone manage Hartside Pass.........holy sh*t! Then there was Crawleyside Bank. So steep. How do you train for something like that?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (26 Jul 2015)

I received my sexy cycling knickers today. Padding where I need it.

I daren't ask hubby "does my bum look big in this" because even posh Spice's a*se would look massive in them!

But oooooo that cushiony feel, the squidgyness, the comfort. Well worth the fat a*se look!


----------



## Spike on a bike (26 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I received my sexy cycling knickers today. Padding where I need it.
> 
> I daren't ask hubby "does my bum look big in this" because even posh Spice's a*se would look massive in them!
> 
> But oooooo that cushiony feel, the squidgyness, the comfort. Well worth the fat a*se look!



Obviously there's a picture to follow ;-)


----------



## Brandane (26 Jul 2015)

Spike on a bike said:


> Obviously there's a picture to follow ;-)


----------



## Spike on a bike (26 Jul 2015)

Not quite what I had in mind but I'm sure I saw him on my ride today


----------



## Cannondale Lady (26 Jul 2015)

I don't need to take a selfie......that's exactly how I look (obviously with a different face)!


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I forgot to say about my commute home last night. Hubby came to meet me on his bike and we cycled home together. At the bank I said I couldn't get up, before I got off to push, he was cycling slowly beside me, but had his head down, as if hiding his face... I asked what was wrong and he said it was the first time he had been overtaken by a pensioner walking his dog and he was hoping he hadn't been recognised. HOW RUDE!



I just laughed so hard that I hurt my ribs. It took the wind right out of me and I fell off my office chair. The greyhound was most alarmed and is looking at me very warily now. Dear God, I am in agony. Please @CannondaleLady ask your husband to not mention dog walking pensioners out loud again, my ribs cannot stand it.

Love love love your blog/thread/journey. I have so been there, to the extent of struggling up a hill so slowly - past Herbie Hyde's house actually - and got a comment of the policeman, in the gateway about being able to jot down my frame number. Keep up the good work  You are awesome.


----------



## Spike on a bike (26 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I don't need to take a selfie......that's exactly how I look (obviously with a different face)!



Spoil sport


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Jul 2015)

Lots of dampness around this morning, pleased Im not cycling to work. Have a 3 day training thingy to attend through work, so commute by car Mon - Wed as the course is a lot further away and too far to ride. Hope to slot one in after work - oooerr missus (weather permitting - Im still a fair weather cyclist). I can't wait to try out my new sexy padded knickers.


----------



## Fubar (27 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Lots of dampness around this morning, pleased Im not cycling to work. Have a 3 day training thingy to attend through work, so commute by car Mon - Wed as the course is a lot further away and too far to ride. Hope to slot one in after work - oooerr missus (weather permitting - Im still a fair weather cyclist). I can't wait to try out my new sexy padded knickers.



How far - i.e. could you get dropped off at the course with your bike and cycle back??


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Jul 2015)

No one to bring me and no idea how to cycle home! If the rain clears up, I will go out tonight however. Plus, Im not sure my training colleagues would like the idea of me all sweaty and flustered if I did cycle in! (not sure if they have showers here).


----------



## Yazzoo (27 Jul 2015)

early morning - I never used to be a morning person - and still aren't if it involves talking to people - but I can get up early and ride on my own, nicest time of day for it usually!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2015)

Well I tried on my padded pants last night! Oh deary me, its a good job I will have them covered up!


----------



## hobbitonabike (28 Jul 2015)

I am loving this thread! Feel like I am sat with a coffee and cake chatting with buddies lol. I have a nemesis hill that I haven't managed to get up in one go yet...but I will!!! It has a name...Hawkshead hill! Mind you the hill that I tend to come back over up to Moor top and Grizedale isn't any better! Haven't managed that one either lol. BUT I WILL! 
Looking forward CannondaleLady to reading how you are improving!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2015)

I am so pleased you feel this away about this thread. Its here as a lighthearted look at beginners cycling and so pleased you are enjoying it. Im in awe of the 'likes' I am receiving and the continued interest.

Im short on 'tales' as I was away over the weekend so no riding and on a pesky training course in another area of the North East Mon - Wed this week. Thursday I have a doc appointment so it will be Friday before I can cycle to work. I will however, get my leg over the frame after work, this week, if at all possible.

In the interim however - a question.........................does anyone know how many Slimming World syns there are in a medium sized fly? (I need to count them, as I often have one fly unexpectedly into my mouth as Im panting up inclines). I chose medium fly so that I can take a syn off if it feels small in my mouth, or add on one if I have trouble getting it down..................


----------



## Fubar (28 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I am so pleased you feel this away about this thread. Its here as a lighthearted look at beginners cycling and so pleased you are enjoying it. Im in awe of the 'likes' I am receiving and the continued interest.
> 
> Im short on 'tales' as I was away over the weekend so no riding and on a pesky training course in another area of the North East Mon - Wed this week. Thursday I have a doc appointment so it will be Friday before I can cycle to work. I will however, get my leg over the frame after work, this week, if at all possible.
> 
> A question however.........................does anyone know how many Slimming World syns there are in a medium sized fly? (I need to count them as I often have one fly unexpectedly into my mouth as Im panting up an inclines)



Dunno about syns but lots of protein in them, good for recovery...


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2015)

E


EbonyWillow said:


> I am loving this thread! Feel like I am sat with a coffee and cake chatting with buddies lol. I have a nemesis hill that I haven't managed to get up in one go yet...but I will!!! It has a name...Hawkshead hill! Mind you the hill that I tend to come back over up to Moor top and Grizedale isn't any better! Haven't managed that one either lol. BUT I WILL!
> Looking forward CannondaleLady to reading how you are improving
> 
> 
> > EbonyWillow - let me know how those hills go - High 5 me when you make it up!


----------



## hobbitonabike (28 Jul 2015)

As a vegetarian I am always concerned about eating flies...


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2015)

I have previously said I am a photographer (keen hobby, not a professional), and I belong to several photo forums. I started a similar blog on there and one guy made up a poem for me, which I want to share....

*FREE WHEELING*

Head down
Legs a twirL
There goes
That Chrissy girl

Lycra clad
Helmet on
No sooner here
Than she's gone

Legs a straddle
That jelly saddle
Saves her bum
From getting numb


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2015)

and more versus you guys want to add.................................

I think they should make a new Carry On film..........................Carry On Up The Cyclepath!

I used to work for DHSS and a guy called me and said he was now sick from work and claiming benefits as he had been diagnosed as a cyclepath! 

I have another funny story but WAY TOO RUDE for on here!


----------



## jay clock (28 Jul 2015)

well done, and loved reading all this. A couple of pointers: one get the tyres pumped up hard, and second if you can lock off the suspension going uphill that will make life easier. I would also imagine that as you get into this (which you clearly are) a lightweight non suspension hybrid bike will suck you in and will amaze you as to how much faster it feels. My guess is your bike is about 14kg and a reasonable hybrid will save 3-4kg, and the lack of suspension will mean your energy is going into moving forward rather than bouncing up and down!

Keep it up, I am seriously impressed. Within another few weeks you will suddenly find you can do the whole way non stop, and it is EASY!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2015)

Another cycling phrase that makes me smile - not wasting energy bouncing up and down.....

Im loosing weight myself too, so that will help me. Especially as the legs grow stronger and the confidence and determination grows


----------



## RichardB (29 Jul 2015)

I'm really enjoying this thread. As a returnee after a long time on two wheels (but with engines from 250 to 1300 cc), I recognise so much of what you say. And the reaction of the forum members has been so positive I think I will make a post of my own! I don't want to steal your thunder, but I'm on a bit of a journey as well, and it would be good to document it a little.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (29 Jul 2015)

Go ahead. Start your own Richard, you will have fun doing it and I'm sure people will enjoy reading it.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (29 Jul 2015)

Got a proper flying finish from the work course I was on so took pm off rather than go back to the office. I did get permission off the boss though.

What was the 1st thing I did when I got home?
1) Retail Therapy
Or
2) Bike ride?

Correct........2!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (29 Jul 2015)

Another first for me:

My first ride purely for pleasure - no where to get to, no time to get there for, no one to keep up with, no one to help me, no one to encourage me, no one to hold me back (ok, thats never gonna happen haha), no time limit. Just me, my bike and the open road (well, cycle paths).

I wanted to go for 12 miles, but after 5.5 I got a bit lost so turned round. Well I was not lost exactly......the cycle path just seemed to come to a dead end! So by the time I got home, it was 11 miles. My furthest in one go. When I do 16 to and from work, I have the working days break in between.

I must have miscalculated my total miles on here or missed a ride off. My bike computer says 90 after today's ride but my calculations on her was up to 74 plus today's 11 = 85. What's 5 miles? Let's just call in 90......means after my next ride, I hit my first century! Me, cycling 100 miles in 3 weeks, who would have thought it?

I'm so proud that I overtook someone today - another first you ask? Nah, I can't really count it, she was about 4, on a trike, being pushed by granny!

I weigh in at fat class tomorrow. Need to reach my 1st target of a stone. So that's 2.5lb required. I might get the 2 but not sure about the other half (lb not hubby lol). I did have a heavy sesh on the drink in the lakes Saturday night.

That's 2 firsts I hope for by the weekend. My first stone off and my 1st 100 miles under my belt.

Total miles 90
Bum - still big
Ease of ride - not as challenging as before, must push myself a little more
Average speed (don't laugh) - 8.4 mph. Last time it was about 6.3 so I have improved!
New sexy padded knickers - gave me a VPL, very unbecoming.


----------



## Spike on a bike (29 Jul 2015)

Way to go you
Keep it up 
Great thread still you make me lol


----------



## hobbitonabike (29 Jul 2015)

Excellent work!! Enjoyment is more important than speed average and that will certainly come the way you are going!!


----------



## booze and cake (29 Jul 2015)

Very well done @CannondaleLady, a great read and inspirational. You don't need the physique of Chris Froome to be a cycling ambassador and I'm sure you'll convince people thinking of taking up cycling to take the plunge. You've got the perfect attitude for it, keep it fun and the miles will quickly add up. Mind and legs can
achieve amazing things, once you conquered Cox Green for the 1st time it won't defeat you ever again.

Following on from your friends little ditty, here's one I just did in homage to your efforts. Its my own version of Kate Bush's song 'running up that hill' so try and sing along to the same tune.For those too young/can't remember Kate's lyrics, they can be seen here:
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/katebush/runningupthathill.html
I tried to show side by side but could'nt do it as the tabs were wonky...

If I only could, I'd be cycling up that hill 
If I only could, I'd be cycling up that hill
The first day hurt me
Fellow cyclists now how it feels
In just a few days it does'nt hurt me
Do you want to hear about the deal that I'm making?
Cannondale, its you and me

And if i only could
I wouldnt get overtaken by a dog (walker)
And put an end to hubbies red faces
Be cycling up that road
Be cycling up that hill
Be cycling up building
If i only could, oh....

My saddle no longer hurts me
But I'm swallowing more flies
Unaware you are an inspiration
Ooh, giving hope in beginners hearts

Don't hate yourself in lycra, we all look daft
Getting out is what really matters
Cannondale, its you and me
Getting up Cox green will make you happy

And if i only could
I wouldnt get overtaken by a dog (walker)
And put an end to hubbies red faces
Be cycling up that road
Be cycling up that hill
Be cycling up building
Say, If i only could, oh....

Cannondale
It's you and me 
It's you that makes me happy
C'mon cannondale, c'mon hubby
Lets increase the miles together
C'mon cannondale, c'mon c'mon hubby
Lets share the experience, oh...

Over time I believe I could 
Overtake that dog, and not just children, adults
I won't recognise myself, the weight will fall off
I'll be cycling up that road
I'll be cycling up that hill
With no problems


----------



## Saluki (29 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I am so pleased you feel this away about this thread. Its here as a lighthearted look at beginners cycling and so pleased you are enjoying it. Im in awe of the 'likes' I am receiving and the continued interest.
> 
> Im short on 'tales' as I was away over the weekend so no riding and on a pesky training course in another area of the North East Mon - Wed this week. Thursday I have a doc appointment so it will be Friday before I can cycle to work. I will however, get my leg over the frame after work, this week, if at all possible.
> 
> In the interim however - a question.........................does anyone know how many Slimming World syns there are in a medium sized fly? (I need to count them, as I often have one fly unexpectedly into my mouth as Im panting up inclines). I chose medium fly so that I can take a syn off if it feels small in my mouth, or add on one if I have trouble getting it down..................


Flies are free food, unless you dip them in choc sauce or have them with ice-cream  I asked this question at the SW class that I attend and that's what our fearless leader told me.

From her reply, I'm assuming that they are still free if we have them with butterscotch sauce with sprinkles though.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (29 Jul 2015)

Haha I'm loving everyone's responses. Thanks for the poem boozeandcake. Saluki, flies being free has made my day!


----------



## LocalLad (29 Jul 2015)

I much prefer cycling purely for fun...I've only done the work commute once (it's a 60 mile round trip), but didn't like that the clock was dictating my pace on the way in.

Sounds like you're a proper convert...good luck on the century!


----------



## RichardB (30 Jul 2015)

LocalLad said:


> I much prefer cycling purely for fun...I've only done the work commute once (it's a 60 mile round trip), but didn't like that the clock was dictating my pace on the way in.


I quite like the discipline of the clock when I ride to work. I like to arrive for work 30 minutes early anyway (gives me time to set up before the rush, and if circs permit I leave 30 minutes early too). I allow an hour for the trip, although it usually takes about 55 minutes, and I suppose I know at the back of my mind that if I am delayed or slow for any reason I have a bit of time in hand. But the fact that I have to be somewhere keeps me on the boil and stops me getting lazy.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Jul 2015)

I'm a bit sore today after yesterday's 11 miles. Don't want to push it by commuting today. Will do it tomorrow weather permitting. I haven't sussed how to balance the brolly on the bike and stop it going inside out with the my speed!


----------



## Yazzoo (30 Jul 2015)

you need a cape! http://www.wateroffaducksback.co.uk/cycle-cape-55-p.asp


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Jul 2015)

Wont I look like a bat on a bike?


----------



## marihino (30 Jul 2015)

wouldn't that be the coolest? 

I love this thread. Very inspiring and positive. Much respect.


----------



## RichardB (30 Jul 2015)

There's a discussion going on in another thread about capes. I had one when I cycled regularly in the late 70s/early 80s and used it a lot. I loved it, to be honest. In a downpour, there is a lovely feeling of cosiness when you are inside your own tent. It kept me remarkably dry. Not so good in strong head or side winds, and I suppose these days you would look like something off Call The Midwife, but very practical. I plan to commute through the winter, and I am seriously considering getting one. The only problem I can see is that my main light is on my handlebar (used to be on the fork leg back in the day) and if the cape covers the hands and bars, as it should, it would obscure the light. They cost anything from a tenner to nearly £100 - crikey. If you get one, post pics!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Jul 2015)

I am about to patent and launch my black bin liner cape. It's called the 'eco-es-cape'. 2 bin liners joined to make a lightweight, economic, stylish and waterproof cycling cape that can be re-used on your return from your ride to store your household disposables until bin day. Anyone want to pre-order in time for Christmas? Numbers are limited so apply urgently to avoid disappointment.​


----------



## RichardB (31 Jul 2015)

I was at a motorbike show a couple of years ago, and as always is was precipitating it down. A stall was selling cheap ponchos for a fiver, and I bought two, thinking they might come in handy at a rally or something. Then I found the indoors part of the show, and I never even opened the poncho. I must dig it out and see if it can be pressed into use.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (31 Jul 2015)

Planning on 15 miles tomorrow. Is this the drink talking?????


----------



## MikeW-71 (31 Jul 2015)

Nope, well, at least I hope not 

I'm doing 30 tommorrow. Race you


----------



## RichardB (1 Aug 2015)

15 miles in a day? Possible. Breakfast, 3 miles, elevenses, 3 miles, lunch, snooze, 3 miles, nice rest under a tree, 3 miles, tiffin, 3 miles, home, drink, feet up. Nothing to it!


----------



## LocalLad (1 Aug 2015)

I've discovered that for all cyclists are hard core,they're also a bit lazy/greedy...it's all about the cake stops!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Aug 2015)

Thats why hartside cafe does excellent trade.

Just noticed the status on my avatar........well known member! I don't even have a member but if I did it would deffo be well known (and used....)


----------



## RichardB (1 Aug 2015)

I have a status of 'Active Member'. No comment.


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 Aug 2015)

Ooh what does mine say!!!


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 Aug 2015)

Senior member??? I sound like an old cock!!


----------



## Yazzoo (1 Aug 2015)

Ooh I want to play as well!


----------



## Yazzoo (1 Aug 2015)

I'm just a boring 'Regular'!


----------



## Tojo (2 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Thats why hartside cafe does excellent trade.





You deserve a cake if you cycle up to Hartside cafe form either side.....


----------



## Cannondale Lady (2 Aug 2015)

I don't think I will EVER get up there!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (2 Aug 2015)

Bottled it going out this morning with the pathetic summer weather - it had better dry up by this afternoon, cos I want to get to that century mark (my first 100 miles in total) - I failed my other mission to loose 2LB this week, because at fat class, I stayed the same!


----------



## terry_gardener (2 Aug 2015)

i am thinking of going for ride this afternoon also, not sure how far, as my leg is aching. just waiting it to dry up abit.


----------



## terry_gardener (2 Aug 2015)

just noticed i'm uber member


----------



## raleighnut (2 Aug 2015)

EbonyWillow said:


> Senior member??? I sound like an old cock!!


You've gone up to Uber now


----------



## hobbitonabike (2 Aug 2015)

I have?? Woohoo!!!


----------



## terry_gardener (2 Aug 2015)

just back from my ride, new longest ride of 25.74 miles


----------



## Cannondale Lady (2 Aug 2015)

Well done - I had wine with lunch so no chance of a ride now grrrr - bloody weather this morning!

Does going on my turbo trainer count?


----------



## Aunty Tyke (2 Aug 2015)

Admire your spirit,go girl!


----------



## MissyR (2 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Bottled it going out this morning with the pathetic summer weather - it had better dry up by this afternoon, cos I want to get to that century mark (my first 100 miles in total) - I failed my other mission to loose 2LB this week, because at fat class, I stayed the same!




I've been reading this thread all week. What a breath of fresh air! Your doing fantastic and inspiring a lot of people and yourself too! Don't worry about your target too much in fat class think more about your body shape which will have changed with the exercise this week. Keep it going and I'll keep popping in for my daily laughs


----------



## Mick lunn (2 Aug 2015)

How you finding cannondale thinking of getting on


----------



## TheSalisburyTeacher (2 Aug 2015)

Well I had a first today! I was cycling out of my village with my partner, with me leading; there were some cyclists ahead of us and one chap cycling towards us. A car rounded the corner and proceeded to swerve across the road and drive at me whilst flashing his lights, he then shouted the 'c' word at me before speeding off. 
I was rather taken aback and a bit shaken, luckily the cyclist over the road had memorised his registration plate and had dialled 999 before I could come to a halt. He checked up on me and said the driver did the same with the couple ahead of me. The police took my details and the Samaritan went on his way. In the end we had an amazing day, (longest cycle yet, 36k!), but that was a rotten start...


----------



## RichardB (3 Aug 2015)

I had a great day today. I went out on the Galaxy first thing, up to a local landmark, then took a longer (and much hillier) way home. I was out longer than I planned, but it was almost 14 miles and I felt good at the end. One good thing - that's more than my commuting distance, so going to work on the proper bike is definitely possible. Six months ago, it wasn't even conceivable. Second good thing - I checked my BP on a monitor when I got home, and for the first time in 30 years my BP is below what the doctor recommended. I've had high BP for a long time and it's a worry, so this is a major encouragement. I need to get it checked properly, of course, but it makes me hopeful that cycling is definitely benefiting my health. I tweaked the handlebar angle too (remembered to carry an Allen key) and those are just about perfect now. Oh, and I managed to crest a small hill by standing on the pedals. I can't do that on the ebike for fear of slipping off the pedals, so it was nice to go UP a gear, attack a small rise, and got to the top faster than I started. Brilliant.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (3 Aug 2015)

Another couple of firsts:

My first commute to work on my own (have commuted home alone, but all my 'to work' journeys have be accompanied) - I didn't get lost, not even once. 

My first time up the first half of a bank that has been my little nemesis so far. The bank is in 2 halves, up to a little gate, then after the gate. Who puts a gate in the middle of a hill FFS? Totally broke my stride. Anyway, I made it to the gate for the 1st time, then stupidly decided to walk the other part. Next time I will cycle up to it, through it and onwards (my challenge for the end of the week). It was a 'YAY' moment for me!

I passed a couple lying on the grass, well, I say lying, more writhing...Bit early for that sort of thing (8:30 am) but I didn't see any naked flesh so maybe it was just a bit of 'heavy petting'! Can anyone remember the old 'Do & Don't' sign in public swimming pools. No bombing, no running etc.....There was one that said 'No petting' and I remember asking mum why anyone would want to take their dog or cat to a swimming pool!

Shower at work was very refreshing but didn't do much for my stiffness (oooer)! Walking about the office, it looks like I have pooped myself!

Looking forward to the ride home and getting jmy 1st century (total mileage cycled so far).


----------



## Cannondale Lady (3 Aug 2015)

My first century:

Whoop whoop.......I have clocked up my 1st one hundred miles. Im so pleased, really, really pleased. I got a little further up my Cox Green nemesis bank, but hadn't really eaten right today so I'm not surprised I didn't do a bit better.

Some guys on the track with their bikes lying down, must have known I had something to celebrate. They offered me a can of Fosters as I struggled to reach the top of the bank. There was a lovely smoky smell too, kind of a sweet and musky. Wonder what it was! Haha

On a serious note, it makes me see how vulnerable I am alone along the track.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (3 Aug 2015)

Dietary advice please. For those who are following my thread will know I go to fat class (aka Slimming World) every Thursday. I'm a stones throw (no pun intended) from my 1st stone and as such, I have to log everything I eat whilst sticking to plan.

Can anyone give me some dietary advice to keep my energy levels up but my sugar and carb levels down? I want to avoid red meat, too much potato and limit my pasta. I need to boost my fruit and veg but still feel full and energetic.

Am I wanting the impossible? I aim to loose 2lb a week. My calorie burn according to 'map my ride' is about 650 each way to work (just under 8 miles each way) so on the days I cycle its about 1300 until the fitness level rises and the weight reduces.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (3 Aug 2015)

Dietary advice please. For those who are following my thread will know I go to fat class (aka Slimming World) every Thursday. I'm a stones throw (no pun intended) from my 1st stone and as such, I have to log everything I eat whilst sticking to plan.

Can anyone give me some dietary advice to keep my energy levels up but my sugar and carb levels down? I want to avoid red meat, too much potato and limit my pasta. I need to boost my fruit and get but still feel full and energetic.

Am I wanting the impossible? I aim to loose 2lb a week. My calorie burn according to 'map my ride' is about 650 each way to work (just under 8 miles each way) so on the days I cycle its about 1300 until the fitness level rises and the weight reduces.


----------



## MissyR (3 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> My first century:
> 
> Whoop whoop.......I have clocked up my 1st one hundred miles. Im so pleased, really, really pleased. I got a little further up my Cox Green nemesis bank, but hadn't really eaten right today so I'm not surprised I didn't do a bit better.
> 
> ...



Well done on that century!!


----------



## Wafer (3 Aug 2015)

In terms of diet, personally I don't think you need to avoid stuff like red meat. You can swap white potatoes for sweet potatoes, basmati rice is better than normal white rice. Look at wholemeal options, though you still need to enjoy the taste! 
I like the low gi approach, eating carbs that give you a more gradual release rather than sugar highs. More beans and pulses and stuff. 
I think several people on here make Flapjack for some mid ride fuel, I've not taken any on a ride but it is lovely and easy to make. 

We even got a fancy* gadget recently for turning stuff like courgettes into noodle like things then use that instead of rice/pasta. Called a spiralizer. 

*fancy but hand operated so gets a bit annoying....


----------



## RichardB (3 Aug 2015)

I'm watching the calories too. If you want to keep up your energy, don't drop the rice and pasta, but lust have half the amount you used to have. You are burning masses of energy with your commute, so there's plenty of leeway. I have found that moderately restricting calorie intake, while doing massively more exercise, is the best method of losing weight I have ever tried. I feel healthy, happy and energetic on it, and the only thing I have totally cut out is sugar (which of course includes confectionery, sweets, cakes and biscuits). Trying to 'eat clean'. Everything else, it's the same as before, but less of it. Almost three stone so far in 18 weeks, so something's working.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Aug 2015)

That's what I found TBH. I only weigh 11 stone now, but before I started cycling there was 2 extra stone on me. While I was then exercising a lot more, I didn't eat any extra. I began losing weight within weeks.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (4 Aug 2015)

Lots of good advice there so thanks. Fingers crossed for a new little black dress for me for Christmas


----------



## jay clock (4 Aug 2015)

You are approaching it the right way. Little at a time. I remember my first ride to work in 1985 where I genuinely thought I was not capable of 5 miles. 

Keep it up.....


----------



## RichardB (4 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Lots of good advice there so thanks. Fingers crossed for a new little black dress for me for Christmas


As they say across the interwebs - pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (4 Aug 2015)

Well.......maybe some after pics when the weight is off lol


----------



## Cannondale Lady (5 Aug 2015)

I'm having a 'can't be bothered to cycle to work' moment. The last thing I want is for it to become a chore rather than a pleasure. On the other hand, if I don't do it, I won't be getting into that black dress soon. Grrrrr!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 Aug 2015)

Ah, you'll love it once you're out on the bike, wind, rain, doesn't matter, pushing the pedals, making the effort, seeing all the commuters looking out the bus window, stuck in traffic as you breeze by with the wind in your hair, a sunny smile, and flies in your teeth...

(There are no rules, ride when you want to ride.)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I'm having a 'can't be bothered to cycle to work' moment. The last thing I want is for it to become a chore rather than a pleasure. On the other hand, if I don't do it, I won't be getting into that black dress soon. Grrrrr!


If it's any consolation I'm having the same today. I did a big ride at the weekend, had monday and tuesday off the bike to rest the aching legs and was going to ride in today but after looking at the local forecast (damp and windy later) am struggling to motivate myself.

Looks better for tomorrow so I'll take one of the longer and more scenic routes in which will perk me up again.

Edit: Missed out a bit I meant to say which is: Dunna worry about missing the odd day - motivation comes back and having to use the dull alternatives occasionally will help you appreciate the cycling more.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (5 Aug 2015)

I did it and actually enjoyed it, though it was a struggle. Legs felt heavy, energy level seemed low and I really felt tired. But.....another 6 hundred and odd calc burned up. 

The cavorting couple I saw yesterday seem to have pitched a tent rather than gotten a room. Strange place to camp, next to a cycle path but when you get the 'get the urge' its better under canvas than in the open!

I forgot to tell you about the rather 'fanciable' guy I saw coming towards on my commute home on Monday. He had very defined, muscular arms and legs, not body builder like, but just well defined and 'chunky' like a good cyclist. I couldn't fully see his face from a distance, but thought mmm, he looks nice. He stopped still a fair way away from me as if waiting for me, and as I got closer, I realised it was my husbandwho had come to meet me on the way home...Awwwww, isn't that a lovely story? 

*pass the bucket* you are all saying lol


----------



## Wafer (5 Aug 2015)

Do you need to tell him to bring the tent next time?


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Aug 2015)

I was just thinking 'aww how sweet'


Wafer said:


> Do you need to tell him to bring the tent next time?


then I produced a dirty snigger I wasn't sure I was capable of!


----------



## Saluki (5 Aug 2015)

Bananas are my weapon of choice when getting close to weigh day (I went today and then went on a 30 mile ride. This will happen to you soon). Overnight oats for breakfast, and then bananas. Works for me. I am close to goal so I lose 1lb or .5lb at a time really but I go to the gym, ride my bike and race about like a mad thing so probably losing squidge and putting on muscle, so I'm not bothered about the slow loss any longer.

Just follow the plan, lots of speed foods and you will be just fine. Don't forget to log all your exercise. You need those Body Magic shineys and we want to know about them


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I did it and actually enjoyed it, though it was a struggle. Legs felt heavy, energy level seemed low and I really felt tired. But.....another 6 hundred and odd calc burned up.
> 
> The cavorting couple I saw yesterday seem to have pitched a tent rather than gotten a room. Strange place to camp, next to a cycle path but when you get the 'get the urge' its better under canvas than in the open!
> 
> ...


My partner Maz (Marian) was on the bus once when she saw a fella with long hair carrying a guitar in a case, she thought "he looks a bit of alright" only to realise when the bus got a bit closer that it was me.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (5 Aug 2015)

Hubby met me on the track on my commute home. He took me on a new ride home, a bit longer than normal. Quite a few inclines and I did them all quite well. My heart was beating like crazy but swelling with pride. The legs were fine. I did just under 10 miles. With the just under 8 miles to work that another 17 ish under my belt, my furthest in 1 day so another first.

I'm very slow, everyone passes me (apart from 3 year olds on trikes) but ya know what???? SO WHAT!!!!!!! My work skirts are loose, new clothes are a size down, my shape really is changing and I feel fantastic. My journey started on 9 July, 4 weeks tomorrow. I'm loving it and roll on the next 4 weeks!

Hubby reckoned my bike would been on eBay by now.................*does a raspberry at him*


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2015)

This a great thread, second best on CC.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (5 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I'm 52 and overweight. Not ashamed to say 17 stone, because I'm proud to be embarking on this journey and will be losing weight as my journey progresses. As you can imagine, getting on a bike at my age and weight and level of fitness has been hard and embarrassing.
> 
> Anyway....ride 3. Husband took me somewhere with more inclines. I called them hills, he laughed. I did them and really began to enjoy the ride. Bum much more acclimatised and the bumps on the track effected my nethers less this time. I managed several inclines that I never thought possible.
> 
> ...


You're going well! Enjoying reading your adventures!


----------



## RichardB (5 Aug 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Ah, you'll love it once you're out on the bike, wind, rain, doesn't matter, pushing the pedals, making the effort, seeing all the commuters looking out the bus window, stuck in traffic as you breeze by with the wind in your hair, a sunny smile, and flies in your teeth...


Absolutely right. I don't set off if it's tanking it down - I have a car for that - but if the weather looks iffy, I take the bike anyway. I have never regretted it (was the same with the motorbikes). Once you are out there, it's all good.



Wafer said:


> Do you need to tell him to bring the tent next time?


Fnarr!


----------



## Bazzer (5 Aug 2015)

Well done and keep it up.
You will get the "Can't be bothered" days, but hopefully what you will find is that if you get through that moment, the pleasure of the ride kicks in during the ride, or you get the satisfaction of completing the ride. Then when a "Can't be bothered" moment comes in at a later date, you have the motivation of past experience.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (5 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> This a great thread, second best on CC.



What's the best thread?????


----------



## Cannondale Lady (5 Aug 2015)

I need another lady cyclist to private message me......about a tender (very tender) quite private subject I need advice on! U can probably all guess what it is about but not appropriate for here lol. Any female happy to help me?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (5 Aug 2015)

Have had a pm from a lady offering help. Love this forum. Thanks to the lady offering help.


----------



## MissyR (5 Aug 2015)

Lady is not something I'd describe myself as but happy to offer my tuppence worth.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2015)

<Here follows a short intermission to discuss saddle-related issues>

Meanwhile, don't worry too much about immediate weight loss, if you're gaining muscle without putting weight on you'll be losing some of the stuff you don't want. 

Grand thread, by the way!


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> What's the best thread?????


I should have said my second favourite. My favourite is the "Your Ride Today " thread.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I need another lady cyclist to private message me......about a tender (very tender) quite private subject I need advice on


Hi, you mean something like this? 
There also was a very informative ladies nether region thread, but I can't find it.
It's the one where, if I remember correctly, @coffeejo used the word "C"... made all the peeking males disappear


----------



## Cannondale Lady (6 Aug 2015)

Very helpful thread. Thanks for that.

Today, everything except my eylids is hurting. I'm proud of my achievement yesterday but paying for it today *walks stiffly to the kettle*….................


----------



## MissyR (6 Aug 2015)

Your body will be getting used to it still. Your doing fantastic! Think of the aches as your body getting rid of the fats


----------



## RichardB (6 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I need another lady cyclist to private message me......about a tender (very tender) quite private subject I need advice on! U can probably all guess what it is about but not appropriate for here lol. Any female happy to help me?


Not qualified to comment, but if my wife were here, she would say only two words: Georgina Terry.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (6 Aug 2015)

GeorginaTerry.......is that a euphemism?

I put on1.5 lb this week. What's happened? I'm gutted?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (6 Aug 2015)

MissyR thanks for your offer of help. I have read a lot and had some help (advice wise.....lol) about undies, butters, creams and saddles so I will see how I get on. I might come back to you if the offer remains


----------



## RichardB (6 Aug 2015)

The first person to make saddles specifically for women, back in the 70s, I think. My wife was having a lot of trouble 'down there' and was advised to try a Georgina Terry saddle. It was quite hard (soft, squidgy saddles seem to be the worst) with a groove in the centre to relieve pressure on the soft bits. She absolutely loved it and kept it from bike to bike. I'm sure things have moved on since then, but the principle remains.

I do like the idea of 'Georgina Terry' as a euphemism, though. 'Hi darling, what say we let little George and Georgina play together, huh?'

Weight, tell me about it. I have put the same pound on and off for the last two weeks, despite careful eating and lots of exercise. Sometimes it's water retention (especially after eating carbs like rice or pasta) and sometimes it's what I call 'work in progress'. Be patient, stick to the plan, and it will shift eventually.


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Aug 2015)

Bodyweight does fluctuate, yours is still trying to work out if you're serious about this new form of torture you've been putting it through 

Don't panic just yet.


----------



## Wafer (6 Aug 2015)

I find my weight can fluctuate by 3 or 4 lbs in a day! Generally judge myself by what I weigh first thing in the morning before I've eaten or drunk anything


----------



## RichardB (6 Aug 2015)

My method, when I worked 9-5, was to get up, get rid of every possible bit of extra weight (loo, blow nose, clip nails, shave, shower - dirt weighs too) and then weigh myself. Now, I work nights and different hours through the week, so that doesn't work any more. I tend to weigh myself when I get out of bed and just accept that it won't be very consistent. What amazes me, and it has happened a lot, is how much weight I can lose while sleeping. I can weigh myself when I go to bed at say 8 am, and when I get up at 4 pm, having done nothing but sleep (honest!), I have lost half a kilo. Apparently, when you lose fat, some of it goes in the usual ways, but a significant amount is turned to CO2 and exhaled. Perhaps that's it.


----------



## SamTyler (6 Aug 2015)

I just wanted to say how great I have found this thread. I am picking up a bike tomorrow... first time I've ridden in about 15 years was on Monday for a trial of the bike and I didn't fall off which I took as a good sign. I am really excited about starting to cycle but also a bit nervous... I'm getting a bike through the Cyclescheme via work so have been able to afford something better than if I was buying myself but it's a commitment to a big amount coming from my wage every month for the next year but this thread has been great and made me feel very positive about it all so I just wanted to say a big thank you.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2015)

Wafer said:


> I find my weight can fluctuate by 3 or 4 lbs in a day! Generally judge myself by what I weigh first thing in the morning before I've eaten or drunk anything


I find I can lose a couple of pounds most mornings, then put it back on during the day.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (7 Aug 2015)

SamTyler said:


> I just wanted to say how great I have found this thread. I am picking up a bike tomorrow... first time I've ridden in about 15 years was on Monday for a trial of the bike and I didn't fall off which I took as a good sign. I am really excited about starting to cycle but also a bit nervous... I'm getting a bike through the Cyclescheme via work so have been able to afford something better than if I was buying myself but it's a commitment to a big amount coming from my wage every month for the next year but this thread has been great and made me feel very positive about it all so I just wanted to say a big thank you.



I got my bike exactly the same way and as you, through work scheme. As you can tell from my thread the journey has been fab so far. I'm enjoying sharing it, the funnies, the nasties and the highs and lows. Good luck and take it slow. Don't let the bad bum put u off, it does get better by about 4th ride.

I'm loving everyone's help, support and comments. I'm not riding today but hope to over the weekend.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (7 Aug 2015)

Im photographing evertything I eat this next week!


----------



## Yazzoo (7 Aug 2015)

do you use an iPhone? I've found an app that once set up records everything you eat and all exercise etc, links with Health app on iPhone and strava - you can scan barcodes off food you're eating - or search manually if its not in a packet! and it adds it all together, you can enter your current details and target weight/date etc and it works out a plan for you - time consuming at first but then becomes addictive!


----------



## Saluki (7 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> GeorginaTerry.......is that a euphemism?
> 
> I put on1.5 lb this week. What's happened? I'm gutted?


It's muscle/water retention/natural fluctuation*. Worry not and carry on  You are doing really well.

*pick one at random.

If it makes you feel any better, I only shifted half a pound in the last fortnight. I blame the cycling, working out at the gym, extra walking and a couple of wee bits of cake for the lack of poundage moving. I do own a tape measure and those numbers are getting smaller despite my gravitational mass at any given moment failing to get a move on.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (7 Aug 2015)

I don't have an iphone just an android one.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (7 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I got my bike exactly the same way and as you, through work scheme. As you can tell from my thread the journey has been fab so far. I'm enjoying sharing it, the funnies, the nasties and the highs and lows. Good luck and take it slow. Don't let the bad bum put u off, it does get better by about 4th ride.
> 
> I'm loving everyone's help, support and comments. I'm not riding today but hope to over the weekend.


Keep the stories coming! Helping me along!


----------



## jay clock (7 Aug 2015)

My wife has one of these and rates it http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bioflex-ozone-saddle/


----------



## Aunty Tyke (7 Aug 2015)

jay clock said:


> My wife has one of these and rates it http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bioflex-ozone-saddle/


That's one top tip


----------



## Cannondale Lady (7 Aug 2015)

Looks like a feather bed for the f*nny lol


----------



## RichardB (7 Aug 2015)

Anyone trying to lose weight, I can highly recommend the app 'MyFitnessPal'. You put in your current weight and goals, and it recommends a daily calorie limit (which you can change). You can log all your food from its database, and if it's in a packet it can scan the barcode with about 99% success rate. Best of all, you can put in your exercise, and it totals it and adds it to your allowance, so you know exactly how your food intake and exercise output is doing at any time. If you eat too little in a day, it will also tell you off. I love it (it's free, whoopee) and I find it very motivating. Ideal for me, as I was a person who snacked without thinking, and it forces me to be honest about what I eat. One drawback is that it is very American and most things are measured in cups, which is foreign to me. Sometimes you have to look around a bit to find a near-equivalent which has the weights in grams or oz. But overall, it has worked really well for me, and I recommend it. OK for iPhone, iPad and PC, not sure about Android.


----------



## MissyR (8 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> MissyR thanks for your offer of help. I have read a lot and had some help (advice wise.....lol) about undies, butters, creams and saddles so I will see how I get on. I might come back to you if the offer remains



Offer will always be there. As to the weight gain don't stress over it. Try taking some measurements every week. When I diet (which is often) I go by them. I lost 8 1/2 stone 5 years ago and my method was smaller portion sizes but no restrictions on foods. Moderation and regular exercise. I noticed a big difference in my shape before my weight. I measured bust, Under bust, hips, belly button and thighs. It's a fantastic way to physically see your progress.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2015)

RichardB said:


> Anyone trying to lose weight, I can highly recommend the app 'MyFitnessPal'. You put in your current weight and goals, and it recommends a daily calorie limit (which you can change). You can log all your food from its database, and if it's in a packet it can scan the barcode with about 99% success rate. Best of all, you can put in your exercise, and it totals it and adds it to your allowance, so you know exactly how your food intake and exercise output is doing at any time. If you eat too little in a day, it will also tell you off. I love it (it's free, whoopee) and I find it very motivating. Ideal for me, as I was a person who snacked without thinking, and it forces me to be honest about what I eat. One drawback is that it is very American and most things are measured in cups, which is foreign to me. Sometimes you have to look around a bit to find a near-equivalent which has the weights in grams or oz. But overall, it has worked really well for me, and I recommend it. OK for iPhone, iPad and PC, not sure about Android.




It works well on android as well. I use it every day.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (8 Aug 2015)

MissyR said:


> Offer will always be there. As to the weight gain don't stress over it. Try taking some measurements every week. When I diet (which is often) I go by them. I lost 8 1/2 stone 5 years ago and my method was smaller portion sizes but no restrictions on foods. Moderation and regular exercise. I noticed a big difference in my shape before my weight. I measured bust, Under bust, hips, belly button and thighs. It's a fantastic way to physically see your progress.



8.5 stone...wow well done that's fantastic, its life changing and life saving


----------



## MissyR (8 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> 8.5 stone...wow well done that's fantastic, its life changing and life saving



I was always a skinny runt until I hit the big 30 and totally ballooned. Size 8 to a size 28! It took me a about 2 years in total to get back down to a size 10 (my avatar pic is the where I was. Size 10 fit, health and just completed the Glasgow to Edinburgh bike ride for the first time). Since then I have unfortunately put about 3 stone back on with bad eating and NO exercise for a while. I'm back on the bike (even got a new one to spur me on) and hoping to change that attitude again.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (8 Aug 2015)

Lots more firsts for me today........

1) A ride out purely for photography on a sunny morning
2) Fist time I have took camera on my bike. Photography is my absolute first love (after hubby of course...cough.....). I have a really decent DSLR and sell some of my images as wall art and greeting card's
3) I photographed a concrete boat ( yes, a boat on a river made of concrete). It had sunk mind lol.......
4) I got up a hill 2 other cyclists were pushing up. That was a fantastic boost for my ego and progress
5) No sore bum!

So you see, lots of firsts for me today.

Miles today only 7.5.....I had forgotten my helmet and didn't want to go too far
Total miles to date 138
Bum - not too bad at all
Flies swallowed today - 0
Total flies swallowed to date - darent count!

Will post a couple of photes once I have downloaded them


----------



## Cannondale Lady (8 Aug 2015)

Missy R you are an inspiration!


----------



## MissyR (8 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Missy R you are an inspiration!



Ha ha no I'm a woman who has found herself in the same position as many others struggling with her weight. Its a battle but as my partner will back up I am a stubborn bugger and will get there again. Posties just delivered me a lovely new Fat lass at the back jersey. How fitting (no pun intended of course)


----------



## si_c (8 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I don't have an iphone just an android one.



Congrats on the efforts so far  I think they app in question is probably MyFitnessPal ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.myfitnesspal.android&hl=en_GB ), which I've found quite effective in terms of tracking weight and so forth, I started trying to lose weight last year after hitting 20 stone, I've since lost about 5 1/2, did it largely through cycling and watching calories. If you are using your phone to track your rides (e.g. Strava) then it should update the app with the estimate of the calories you've burnt, which is quite nice.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (8 Aug 2015)

Will look into it but as I'm doing Slimming World I still have to stay on plan. Out on the ale tonight so that's my whole weekend of syns on alcohol!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (8 Aug 2015)

Did another mini ride. Instead of driving to the in-laws I rode. Only a mile but......a mile each way but 2 mile is 2 mile. Brings my total mileage to date to 140!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

Giving the knee a rest from the bike today. Going for a swim instead. My body looks bad enough in Lycra on the bike but in skimpy Lycra....oh my! I will have to do the great towel dash.........


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

OK, swam 40 lengths and decided the taste and smell of chlorine isn't very nice. They weren't gonna let me in 1st, as I wasn't 'on their database' but they made me fill in a form. I'm guessing it's to keep known 'offenders' out. Gone are the days when 'public baths' were 'public baths'.

Can anyone remember the days when you took talc to put on after you dried off? The floor of the changing room used to be slimy, it was V I L E! And the smell of rubber from those awful bathing hats with flowers on (women's, not mens...lol). 

Remember the foot baths you used to paddle through to get to the pool? When I was a kid, I had eaten some chocolate I found 'hidden' in the medicine cabinet not realising it was laxative chocolate. We went swimming with the family and I did something terrible in the foot bath.....I tried to get to the toilet in time but I was only 4................!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2015)

I suggest that you change your forum name from 'CannondaleLady' to 'Cannondale Lady' so the forum software can wrap it to the second line in the box on the left of each post. On my tablet, I just see 'CannondaleLad' which made me think you are male! PM Shaun (a.k.a. as the CC Boss) to request it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> OK, swam 40 lengths and decided the taste and smell of chlorine isn't very nice. They weren't gonna let me in 1st, as I wasn't 'on their database' but they made me fill in a form. I'm guessing it's to keep known 'offenders' out. Gone are the days when 'public baths' were 'public baths'.
> 
> Can anyone remember the days when you took talc to put on after you dried off? The floor of the changing room used to be slimy, it was V I L E! And the smell of rubber from those awful bathing hats with flowers on (women's, not mens...lol).
> 
> Remember the foot baths you used to paddle through to get to the pool? When I was a kid, I had eaten some chocolate I found 'hidden' in the medicine cabinet not realising it was laxative chocolate. We went swimming with the family and I did something terrible in the foot bath.....I tried to get to the toilet in time but I was only 4................!


I never ate the 'chocolate' in the medicine cabinet. I did feed some to my loathed little sister though. She got the day off school and everything. You had to be near death in our house to get a day off school. She sat all day in the bathroom, doing jigsaw puzzles so as to be near the loo. My parents are long dead so they'll never know unless they have wi-fi down below.

I remember the slimey floors, footbaths and the smell of rubber swim hats 
We had these funny frame hangery things that you put your shoes in the bottom of and hung your clothes over the top of. Then you handed them in and swapped them for a wristband with a number on. The slightly cross looking woman, with the over plucked eyebrows, bad blue eye-shadow and lipstick that was a shade too red, took them and scowled at you with a ciggy hanging out of the side of her mouth. If she had cause to tell you off she jabbed the cigarette in your general direction as she was making her points. My Mum said that she was called Margeret and she was a proper cow when Mum was at school with her. Thought she was destined for great things. Mum used to engage her in chit chat and remind her of the 'great things' from time to time.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest that you change your forum name from 'CannondaleLady' to 'Cannondale Lady' so the forum software can wrap it to the second line in the box on the left of each post. On my tablet, I just see 'CannondaleLad' which made me think you are male! PM Shaun (a.k.a. as the CC Boss) to request it.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



I have messages Shaun. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> My parents are long dead so they'll never know unless they have wi-fi down below.



Wi-Fi down below - that would chafe in ya cycling shorts!


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Wi-Fi down below - that would chafe in ya cycling shorts!


That it would


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest that you change your forum name from 'CannondaleLady' to 'Cannondale Lady' so the forum software can wrap it to the second line in the box on the left of each post. On my tablet, I just see 'CannondaleLad' which made me think you are male! PM Shaun (a.k.a. as the CC Boss) to request it.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


I am using my laptop now and your user name is displayed properly as 'CannondaleLady' so the problem was obviously the smaller screen space on my tablet. Still, it wouldn't hurt to put the extra space in unless you aren't fussed about people with small screens thinking you are a 'Lad'!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

Well. Male. Female. Who cares lol


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

Hubby is trying to talk me into clipless pedals. I don't understand. How can clippless mean you clip ya feet in. Surely that's clip not clipless??????

Anyway.....clipless..pros and cons please?


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Hubby is trying to talk me into clipless pedals. I don't understand. How can clippless mean you clip ya feet in. Surely that's clip not clipless??????
> 
> Anyway.....clipless..pros and cons please?



They are called clipless because they replaced - for some riders - toe clips.

Main benefit is clipless enables you to pedal faster without your feet flying off the pedals.

A lot of tosh is talked about transferring more power, but they have a barely measurable impact on that.

The pro riders use them because the current fashion is to spin the pedals at 100+ rpm.

I doubt you spin that fast, so clipless won't be of any benefit.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

I'm a bit scared so if no point why would I?


----------



## Crandoggler (9 Aug 2015)

Personally find them useful when riding uphill as you can 'pull' on the pedal when on the return stroke whilst pushing with the other. Measureable benefit? Probably little, however, I feel very connected to my bike with them on and it's definitely more comfortable than not being clipped in.


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2015)

I prefer my clipless pedals to flat pedals or pedals with 'rat traps' on. When I first tried them I was very worried about them and would mutter 'don't forget to unclip' repeatedly as I approached junctions etc but it became second nature very quickly.

Pulling on the pedal when I'm trying to pick up a bit of speed or going uphill is helpful to me. I like them and, having bashed my shin horribly on some flat pedals, really dislike the flatties now.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

I must consider them........seriously.


----------



## Crandoggler (9 Aug 2015)

Well worth the initial outlay. Could probably be worth shimano MTB SPD pedals rather than SPD-SL or look keo. Shoes are cheaper, pedals are double sided and much easier to get in and out of. Not really many negatives over the other style except they're not 'supposed' to be used on a road bike.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (9 Aug 2015)

MissyR said:


> Offer will always be there. As to the weight gain don't stress over it. Try taking some measurements every week. When I diet (which is often) I go by them. I lost 8 1/2 stone 5 years ago and my method was smaller portion sizes but no restrictions on foods. Moderation and regular exercise. I noticed a big difference in my shape before my weight. I measured bust, Under bust, hips, belly button and thighs. It's a fantastic way to physically see your progress.


That is an awesome achievement!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (9 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Im photographing evertything I eat this next week!


I surprisingly found Slimming World the way to lose weight,it has really helped me address my thinking regarding food. When I wrote things down I got from eBay, a food diary from The Calorie Club. I would suggest just weighing yourself once a week,same time,be kind to yourself!


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Well worth the initial outlay. Could probably be worth shimano MTB SPD pedals rather than SPD-SL or look keo. Shoes are cheaper, pedals are double sided and much easier to get in and out of. Not really many negatives over the other style except they're not 'supposed' to be used on a road bike.


I used SPDs for a long while. I now have SPDs on my CX bike and Look Keos on my Roadie. The advantage of the SPDs is you can have the cleats in recessed bits on your shoe so you can walk about without looking like a costive duck.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

Tried padded women's underwear yesterday rather than cycling shorts. They were pants (pardon the pun) in comparison. Only did 8 mile butI could feel every seam.

Gonna make some anti chaffing cream (chamois butter) myself with the recipe I found on another thread here. I hope to do my longest ride this week. Want to go for 15 miles in one ride.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Well. Male. Female. Who cares lol


I assumed you did or you would have chosen CannondaleRider or something similarly gender-neutral!


----------



## MissyR (9 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Tried padded women's underwear yesterday rather than cycling shorts. They were pants (pardon the pun) in comparison. Only did 8 mile butI could feel every seam.
> 
> Gonna make some anti chaffing cream (chamois butter) myself with the recipe I found on another thread here. I hope to do my longest ride this week. Want to go for 15 miles in one ride.



I personally wouldn't bother with clipless just yet till you nail those darn hills. If you want to try the idea out get some toe clips for your pedals instead but at the moment your main aim is to get fitter, faster and longer on the bike with the most comfort and not worry about if your going to topple over or go backwards down the hill because you cant get clipped in. As your confidence and experience get better your urge to try new things out will come.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

I aim to get out my seat this week, as in stand to pedal.....is there a proper name for it (hubby not here to ask)?


----------



## MissyR (9 Aug 2015)

Not as far as I am aware ha ha but then again I don't stand unless I have selected the wrong gear (which at the moment is my forte).


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I aim to get out my seat this week, as in stand to pedal.....is there a proper name for it (hubby not here to ask)?


I read an American cycling magazine that rather unfortunately described it as '_w@nking_'! Probably better not to use that description this side of the Atlantic though ... 

Er, _'honking'_ is another description I have seen used.


----------



## MissyR (9 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I read an American cycling magazine that rather unfortunately described it as '_w@nking_'! Probably better not to use that description this side of the Atlantic though ...
> 
> Er, _'honking'_ is another description I have seen used.



I think I'll stay seated then


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Aug 2015)

Can u imagine me telling everyone when I get to work tomorrow that I tried w*nking on the cycle track for the first time.......


----------



## Crandoggler (10 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I read an American cycling magazine that rather unfortunately described it as '_w@nking_'! Probably better not to use that description this side of the Atlantic though ...
> 
> Er, _'honking'_ is another description I have seen used.



Honking wouldn't be acceptable either really. Especially if riding with military personnel. They'd definitely be giving you funny looks if you said you were 'honking up a hill' maybe 'going up a honking hill' would be more appropriate. 

I call it 'out the saddle'. Works well!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Aug 2015)

Well, what an interesting commute I had this morning......lots more 'FIRSTS'...................

1) The first time I have had to re-route cos the path was shut! My brains built in sat nav had flat batteries so I struggled to think of another way to work without going on main roads (not ready for that ye!)
2) The first time I have got totally lost and had to ring hubby (twice) for help
3) The first time I have been chased by a dog (growling and snarling and snapping at my pedals - and it was a retreiver, not a little yappy thing)
4) The first time I have gone down a bank thinking 'wow, Im glad I won't be riding up this coming home' ( as I was planning a different route) only to find the path stopped and I had to turn round and cycle back up it!
5) The first time I have wanted to cry on my bike
6) The first time I nearly threw the towel in and considered calling a taxi
7) The first time I arrived at work totally on empty and wanted to lie down in 1st Aid room
8) The first time a 1 hour journey took 2!
9) The first time I have been late for work (and Im on flexi hours)
10) My longest single ride yet (12 miles)

And I have to do it all again coming home...........I J U S T L O V E C Y C L I N G !!!!!


----------



## MissyR (10 Aug 2015)

Sounds like an eventful commute. However you have 12 miles under your belt and you done a hill!! All positives there. Have a good lunch and boot up google maps and have a look for a route home. Well done!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Aug 2015)

I will be booting up google for local taxi companies haha!


----------



## Saluki (10 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I aim to get out my seat this week, as in stand to pedal.....is there a proper name for it (hubby not here to ask)?


Phil Ligget would say 'dancing' as in "There goes Contador, dancing up that mountain", which he always says when Contador gets his backside out of the saddle and stands to pedal. We use that as the 'jelly baby game'. Every time he says that, we have a jelly baby.
We shall all say 'there goes CannodaleLady dancing up the hill to work'


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Aug 2015)

I wasn't dancing today, I was panting! They make it look so easy.


----------



## Saluki (10 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I wasn't dancing today, I was panting! They make it look so easy.


There goes CannondaleLady panting up the hill.
Nope, doesn't quite have the same ring to it. Keep practicing, dancing will come next month. 
Panting is better than grovelling, a definite improvement, I would say


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> Phil Ligget would say 'dancing' as in "There goes Contador, dancing up that mountain", which he always says when Contador gets his backside out of the saddle and stands to pedal. We use that as the 'jelly baby game'. Every time he says that, we have a jelly baby.
> We shall all say 'there goes CannodaleLady dancing up the hill to work'


In our house we say 'Contador's out of the saddle, must be a hill near here somewhere' as he seems to do it constantly, I wouldn't be surprised if he was up out of the saddle to get in to a driveway... Then we shout 'Shut up Liggs' at the TV in a Jens Voight accent and giggle uncontrollably. But there you go.


----------



## Yazzoo (10 Aug 2015)

^^^this
snap in our house!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Aug 2015)

Next year I might be into the tour......this year was too soon, I wasn't bitten by the cycling bug. I was nearly bitten by that bleeding dog today though lol.

I did 22 miles in total today. Overall distance since I started 155. That second century is in sight.......


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Aug 2015)

You know I have told u guys Im into photography? Well, here's one that I took on my ride out Saturday morning. This is along the River Wear near South Hylton. Hope you like it (it was my 1st time on the bike with the camera):


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Next year I might be into the tour......this year was too soon, I wasn't bitten by the cycling bug. I was nearly bitten by that bleeding dog today though lol.
> 
> I did 22 miles in total today. Overall distance since I started 155. That second century is in sight.......


Before you get into the Tour next year, you can practice for it by watching La Vuelta which will be happening soon. Tour of Britain soon too 

Try not to get bitten by the dog. Those things hurt


----------



## Cannondale Lady (11 Aug 2015)

Forgot to say, my pedal broke just as I was cycling up my street on home commute yesterday. Bike is not 5 weeks old yet. Hubby said he has a spare pair however, shouldn't I complain?


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2015)

Were they the cheap resin type? Those are really only designed to get you home or for gentle pootling. What bit broke?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (11 Aug 2015)

Do pedal parts have a name? It was the back part of the pedal, with the reflector on.


----------



## andytheflyer (11 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> You know I have told u guys Im into photography? Well, here's one that I took on my ride out Saturday morning. This is along the River Wear near South Hylton. Hope you like it (it was my 1st time on the bike with the camera):
> 
> View attachment 99698


Apologies for the OT - but could not resist responding to that photo!

Brings back memories. I used to row a lot. One event was on the Wear at South Hylton. The river was so filthy (1976) we decided to deliberately row a bit below our best so that we'd get knocked out in the first round and not have to go back onto the river again.

Happy days!


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Do pedal parts have a name? It was the back part of the pedal, with the reflector on.


the main part of he pedal, not the axle that goes into the crank? Sounds like a poor plastic pedal, replace with a metal one, job done, but watch out for your shins especially when pushing the bike!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (11 Aug 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Apologies for the OT - but could not resist responding to that photo!
> 
> Brings back memories. I used to row a lot. One event was on the Wear at South Hylton. The river was so filthy (1976) we decided to deliberately row a bit below our best so that we'd get knocked out in the first round and not have to go back onto the river again.
> 
> Happy days!



*This not really off topic. Nice memory to share*


----------



## RichardB (12 Aug 2015)

Back in the 15th Century, I always had toe clips and straps on my bikes. It takes a while until you loosen them without thinking before a stop, but it soon becomes second nature. I really like them for the feeling of security they give to your feet. On the electric bike (which has flat, shiny city-shoe-friendly pedals), I daren't stand up to push, as I am frightened of my feet slipping off. The Galaxy has what we used to call 'half toeclips', which grip the front of the foot without a strap to the sides. I was a bit wary of them, but in fact they are fine and I can ride 'en dansant' quite happily. I'll probably get some proper clips 'n' straps eventually, just because I am retro. I like the idea of clipless for a bike used purely for fitness riding, but I'm put off by the expense of buying shoes and clips to match, and I like to be able to wear different shoes on the bike. I have a resurrected pair of Avocet cycling shoes which are like suede trainers with a stiffened sole, and they are excellent, but ordinary trainers are fine too.

One small advantage of being attached to the pedal rather than just resting your foot on it, is that you can turn the pedals either way without taking a foot off. If you stop for example and want to move the pedal to a position for moving off, you can do exactly that in one movement. If you want to change gear while stationary, you can just lift the back wheel off the ground and turn the pedals round while the mechanism changes, rather than push off in a high gear and then have to change down quickly. In city traffic, this is surprisingly useful.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (12 Aug 2015)

Not sure I'm confident enough yet RichardB


----------



## Yazzoo (12 Aug 2015)

I have clipless (clipped in!) pedals on mine and as a relative newcomer compared to some on here I still worry about them. I start off with my right foot clicked in, sometimes it takes me a couple of revolutions to get the left in, sometimes it's seamless - luckily for me I live on a flat road so no drama with not getting it in straight away. I do like the feeling of being clipped to the bike, it's hard to describe but it just seems easier. I do still find myself coming up to junctions chanting 'clip out, clip out' etc but its worth it for the feeling on the bike. I can't tell you it makes any difference performance wise but I prefer the feeling of being clipped in.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2015)

If you are happy with your connection to the pedals at the moment, I'd not bother with clipless yet. It's a lot of money and while it can be 'nice' it's not really solving problems if you don't have them.

I have one bike clipless and one grippy flats and happily swap between the two. I've only had one 'moment' and that was as much me being a clumsy klutz as a true moment (shuffling the bike right in to the correct lane at traffic lights while still clipped in on the right and it all went wrong, the tyres caught traction and I tumbled over like a sack of shoot.) I was on a turbo when they were first fitted, so I did a lot of practice clip in and out. Then I have a routine (always unclip left) which works for me on the road, I unclip early (most of the time) and I'm happy to do a couple of rotations unclipped if I don't slot straight in rather than getting flustered. It helps a lot that I have SPD's (mountain bike ones) on my road bike as they unclip in all directions and are less restrictive when you are in (I believe) but I have no choice but to walk around in the shoes so they were the only choice anyway.

Don't be scared of them, but they are far from essential.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (12 Aug 2015)

Commuted in with a colleague today - did my fastest time and beat 3 of my personal bests. Was F*cked by the time I arrived at work but felt soooo good!

Hubby had put some pedals on that had better grips and it made a huge difference so will stick with them for now. What I need is a big (well big for me) ride of 25 - 30 miles to test my stamina. MIGHT GET THAT UNDER MY BELT BY THE END OF AUGUST.

Only one funny story from todays commute in. I was straining up a hill and with the effort, as I leaned forward, I accidently f*rted and a bloke passing by looked at his dog and laughed! Did he guess it was me or think it was the dog? 

TMI? lol


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Commuted in with a colleague today - did my fastest time and beat 3 of my personal bests. Was F*cked by the time I arrived at work but felt soooo good!
> 
> Hubby had put some pedals on that had better grips and it made a huge difference so will stick with them for now. What I need is a big (well big for me) ride of 25 - 30 miles to test my stamina. MIGHT GET THAT UNDER MY BELT BY THE END OF AUGUST.
> 
> ...



There was a girl who rode Tour o the Borders (120k hilly sportive) at the weekend who only took up riding in January - might be worth thinking of entering an event next year to "focus" your mind on a target.

I think that bloke knew it was you...


----------



## Grumpyfatman (12 Aug 2015)

Well done, love reading up on your progress. 

I wouldn't worry about clipless pedals until you are ready to give them a try but I'd echo others comments that they are useful. In a mind over matter sense I find them helpful for being able to pull up on the pedals when I'm struggling. 

You could buy some spd pedals in preparation, there's plenty of spd pedals that have a combination of spd's and flat, so you could use whichever shoes you wanted for the ride. 

Otherwise keep it up! You're doing great


----------



## RichardB (12 Aug 2015)

I can understand about not feeling confident about clips. When I first had toe-clips I felt the same way, but to be honest I was used to them and quite happy within a couple of hours. One advantage to half-clips or toe-clips (as opposed to clip-in systems) is that if you don't get your foot in first time, you can pedal along quite happily on the underside of the pedal. The weight of the clip makes the pedal swing upside down naturally, and apart from the odd scraping noise from the clip on the road, you can go for miles like that. I quite often rode like that for short distances if the town traffic was heavy and I wanted to be prepared to stop at any time. This might be true of clipless as well, but as I have never used them I can't say.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (12 Aug 2015)

My legs feel really weak this evening. This might be due to the extra effort I'm putting into banks and flat work.

Conversation this evening with hubby.....
Dave - u did three personal bests today
Me - yes, I was chuffed
Dave - its those new pedals
Me - no, its me. Im getting better
Dave - No its the new pedals
Me - No its me getting better
Dave - if you try clipless............

Aggggghhhhhh!!!!

Anyway - 

butt - is holding up and actually shrinking. Got into a pair of cropped chinos today I ain't worn for 2 years.
Miles to date - 173...my second century is looming
Cox Green - still can't get all the way up
Cadence - just found out what this means
F*RTS - only one on my bike today, scaring a passing dog walker (its all the veg I'm eating)
Inclines - PAH........piece of cake
Commute to work via pedal power - becoming the norm


----------



## Glass Kites (13 Aug 2015)

Started cycling this summer and done my first 60mile ride at the weekend  Legs packed in after 50m, so the last stretch home was tough. Started it all at 5:30am - and got home just before 10:00am, with a couple of breaks thrown in. Was completely knackered for the rest of the day though and couldn't drag myself off the sofa until it was time for bed. Felt like a hangover combined with jet lag!

Aiming to increase it this weekend - maybe 65/70ish.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (13 Aug 2015)

Wow go you......


----------



## Gert Lush (13 Aug 2015)

Glass Kites said:


> Started cycling this summer and done my first 60mile ride at the weekend  Legs packed in after 50m, so the last stretch home was tough.



50m in? How'd you managed the last 59.9689314miles! 

Kidding aside, congrats on that, not something I could do.


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 Aug 2015)

Gert Lush said:


> not something I could do.


...Yet


----------



## Aunty Tyke (13 Aug 2015)

Glass Kites said:


> Started cycling this summer and done my first 60mile ride at the weekend  Legs packed in after 50m, so the last stretch home was tough. Started it all at 5:30am - and got home just before 10:00am, with a couple of breaks thrown in. Was completely knackered for the rest of the day though and couldn't drag myself off the sofa until it was time for bed. Felt like a hangover combined with jet lag!
> 
> Aiming to increase it this weekend - maybe 65/70ish.


Good going!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Aug 2015)

Glass Kites said:


> Started cycling this summer and done my first 60mile ride at the weekend  Legs packed in after 50m, so the last stretch home was tough. Started it all at 5:30am - and got home just before 10:00am, with a couple of breaks thrown in. Was completely knackered for the rest of the day though and couldn't drag myself off the sofa until it was time for bed. Felt like a hangover combined with jet lag!
> 
> Aiming to increase it this weekend - maybe 65/70ish.



Excellent, well done.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (13 Aug 2015)

Lots of rain this weekend. Not sure how much cycling I will get in. I wanted to reach my 2nd century. Darn it!


----------



## MissyR (14 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Lots of rain this weekend. Not sure how much cycling I will get in. I wanted to reach my 2nd century. Darn it!



Your skin is waterproof go for it!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (14 Aug 2015)

Haha we will see!


----------



## Terri Nicholson (16 Aug 2015)

Hello Pet. I_t's the Nicholson brick here. U cycling in tomorrow morning hun. Just wondering before I don the gas mask for the legendary f**rts at Durham House. _


----------



## MissyR (17 Aug 2015)

Terri Nicholson said:


> Hello Pet. I_t's the Nicholson brick here. U cycling in tomorrow morning hun. Just wondering before I don the gas mask for the legendary f**rts at Durham House. _



This thread is getting more interesting as it goes on.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (17 Aug 2015)

Terri Nicholson said:


> Hello Pet. I_t's the Nicholson brick here. U cycling in tomorrow morning hun. Just wondering before I don the gas mask for the legendary f**rts at Durham House. _



How VERY RUDE haha


----------



## Cannondale Lady (17 Aug 2015)

Another first for me this morning:

Today is the first time I have cycled in just after the Cock got up! As in, early morning, cock crowing time. Was on the bike at 6:30 and at my desk, showered and refreshed (ok, knackered and ready for a sleep) by 7:45. My fastest time to date, 54 mins. I saw some wildlife too. A squirrel with its nuts and a little bunny rabbit hopping along past me (I was going up hill!!). There was a dead fish floating in the Wear too, but thats not unusual!

My hubby has said that next time I catch up with someone on the track (he's taking the p*ss, like when have I ever caught someone up!) if I 'tuck in behind him' I will save 30%. Is this some sort of discount voucher for Halfords? No wonder Anth, my sometimes cycling to work buddy, often tucks in behind me close. Thought it was to admire my rear not for my 'slipstream'

More tales from my commute home later.

Cycling quote of the day:

*'Studies have shown that riding a bicycle everyday makes you more awesome than the general population'*


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2015)

Firstly, from you, using wording like *"just after the Cock got up! As"* is disconcerting to those that partially scan a post before starting to properly read the content. :-)

Secondly, he's telling you to wheelsuck, give him a slap and tell him not to be so rude. Not to you, drafting is a valid technique although I doubt wind resistance is causing you enough problems at the moment to get you 30% gains from it (sounds like wind assistance is doing you more favours :-) ) but doing it to someone you don't know (as it sounds your hubby might) is considered very rude 'tuck in behind' is 6" from their wheel to get maximum benefit although up to half a bike length might give a marginal gain. But a lot of people don't like being ridden behind that close (especially they don't all like 6" nudging up behind them) and will do what they can to get you to stop, including shouting 'oi, fark off!' over their shoulder. People that don't mind will expect you to do your share pulling on the front too. Fine to have a go with the hubby mind.

<this post has been brought to you in the spirit of Frankie Howerd.>


----------



## Cannondale Lady (17 Aug 2015)

Loving that others are getting this thread!

Commute home:

5 personal bests
Fastest time home
ALMOST made it up my nemesis, Cox Green Bank. Reckon I will do it by month end. It's the only one I have cycled up so far that has beaten me.
Even as a kid I couldn't get up it
I overtook 3 people...another first
Someone shouted 'hey, fat a*se' at me today. I said 'at least im on my bike doing something about it, you are stuck with that face*.…........that's how I had 5 personal bests. There's no way I was gonna let them catch me!

Was a fab ride home until White Van Man started pipping at me cos he was behind me and I couldn't get out of a busy junction......Tos*er!


----------



## Crandoggler (17 Aug 2015)

Well done. You'll get there in the end!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (18 Aug 2015)

I need to beat that bloody hill......I get mini panic attacks as I approach it. It's beating me and I dontlike


----------



## Ihatehills (18 Aug 2015)

Just pedal easily in your lowest gear all the way from the bottom and you will get up, all be it quite slowly i haven't figured out riding up hills quickly yet :-)


----------



## Crandoggler (18 Aug 2015)

Come out of the saddle. 

Change up a gear, come out of your saddle for 20 strokes then drop a gear and sit down again. works for me?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (18 Aug 2015)

Never been out my saddle yet and Im worried about the pressure on my knees - I have hurrendous knee problems (athritis) and not sure I can. As far as cycling slow in the lowest gear, this is what I do. It's not my legs that give out but its the heart.....the speed it starts beating at and the dizziness I get. I pounds and I puff and pants, heaving for breath. As the legs get stronger though they will get me up and I guess the heart will get stronger too. Already Im faster and getting further up that darned hill. I am on blood pressure tablets and doc says Im not to do anything too strenuous. 

Darent even hint at the Doctor what Im up to!


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Aug 2015)

Keep going @CannondaleLady you will get there in the end. I have heart failure and find hills a real problem. The medication I am on doesn't help, but I have managed to get up some hills this year that I have not managed before. I am still slow compared to everyone else, but I don't worry about that too much. I just try and get a little bit further up each time. If I need to stop I just rest for a few minutes and get my heart rate and breathing under control, then carry on cycling.


----------



## Wafer (18 Aug 2015)

Keep it up, it was only a month ago you were just aiming to get a little further up that hill, now you're aiming to get over it, shows the progress you've already made!


----------



## fimm (18 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Someone shouted 'hey, fat a*se' at me today. ..


That's really, really poor... I thought you might like this blog post... https://thelonelycyclist.wordpress.com/2015/08/16/skinny-cyclist-not-likely/


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Aug 2015)

My fear of hills was conquered by finding the toughest one I could and then making sure I got up it - it was bloody slow, but I made it. Since I proved to myself that it is possible, now although daunting I know I will get up anything. My previous problem was attacking too hard at the bottom trying to make the most of any momentum. Now I pick the right gear and spin, occasionally getting out the saddle. It is much more enjoyable and I am not staring at and sweating on the stem - plus no more puking and blackouts.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (18 Aug 2015)

fimm said:


> That's really, really poor... I thought you might like this blog post... https://thelonelycyclist.wordpress.com/2015/08/16/skinny-cyclist-not-likely/



Hmmmmmm poor lady. I'm not alone then, with comments like that, but I didn't let it get to me cos if I did they would win. I feel fab, proud, fitter, thinner, more supple. I know I have a fat ass but it isn't as fat as it was 5 weeks ago. And in 5 weeks time it will be even thinner. They will always be ugly, inside and out and will always be loosers. I will never look sexy in Lycra, not many do. I'm happy to be a floab (fat lass on a bike) for now thank you very much. Better to be a floab that a flnoab ( fat lass not on a bike)!!! 'Like' this if you agree!


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Never been out my saddle yet and Im worried about the pressure on my knees - I have hurrendous knee problems (athritis) and not sure I can. As far as cycling slow in the lowest gear, this is what I do. It's not my legs that give out but its the heart.....the speed it starts beating at and the dizziness I get. I pounds and I puff and pants, heaving for breath. As the legs get stronger though they will get me up and I guess the heart will get stronger too. Already Im faster and getting further up that darned hill. I am on blood pressure tablets and doc says Im not to do anything too strenuous.
> 
> Darent even hint at the Doctor what Im up to!


I'd tell the doc that you're getting much more exercise now, it's supposed to be good for blood pressure. Yes, legs will get stronger and the heart will get stronger too.

As for climbing, I found it helped to think of an appropriate bit of music. (this was exactly what was playing in my head at the time). I found it a tough climb then and I nearly stopped twice.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRmTxDVzHk4


----------



## RichardB (18 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Never been out my saddle yet and Im worried about the pressure on my knees - I have hurrendous knee problems (athritis) and not sure I can. As far as cycling slow in the lowest gear, this is what I do. It's not my legs that give out but its the heart.....the speed it starts beating at and the dizziness I get. I pounds and I puff and pants, heaving for breath. As the legs get stronger though they will get me up and I guess the heart will get stronger too. Already Im faster and getting further up that darned hill. I am on blood pressure tablets and doc says Im not to do anything too strenuous.
> 
> Darent even hint at the Doctor what Im up to!


I was on BP tablets but gave them up as they made me feel awful. My BP was raised and quite variable, up to around 160/100 at one stage. It didn't get any worse after I came off the pills. What has made a difference is cycling! Since I started commuting, I have become noticeably fitter, and my BP is now almost normal, around 120/80. So persist with the hills, taking it easy and stopping if you get too much out of breath, but don't give up. There are hills on my commute that had me lying awake thinking about them when I started seem to have flattened as I have become fitter. I never actually failed on any of them, but I was hot, sweaty and breathing like Darth Vader when I got to the top, and my legs were on fire. I still puff and pant up them, but less so - and in half the time with two gears to spare! I now view them as a pleasant challenge rather than as something to be dreaded. Letting your doctor know what you're doing wouldn't do any harm, though. No-one here is qualified to say that you should or shouldn't be riding up hills, but your doctor is. I would imagine that he/she would be delighted, though.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (18 Aug 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I'd tell the doc that you're getting much more exercise now, it's supposed to be good for blood pressure. Yes, legs will get stronger and the heart will get stronger too.
> 
> As for climbing, I found it helped to think of an appropriate bit of music. (this was exactly what was playing in my head at the time). I found it a tough climb then and I nearly stopped twice.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRmTxDVzHk4




Hubby snatched my tablet off me to watch that! He really is rude lol...will remember that music on my next little incline


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Aug 2015)

More Firsts:

My first 200 miles overall distance
My first time just setting off with no planned journey, just a destination
My first skid - have you seen Bambi!
My first encounter with a friendly, chatty cyclist who was a total stranger
The first time someone thought I had just finished the C2C and offered to take my photo of me, Roker Pier and my bike! He laughed when I said I had only done 5 miles. Not in a nasrty way, but at his own mistake. He said he thought I had travelled light.
Got a bit lost. Hubby not answering his mobile so called my mate from work. He told me where to go! As in the path, he wasn't being rude lol. I still got on wrong path put got there in the end. Did just under 10 miles

ODO - 200 miles
BUM - not at all sore
LEGS - like blancmange (do people still eat that and are you impressed I spells it right)
FEELINGS - euphoric
THOUGHTS - wish I had more time so I could have gone further but work beckons


----------



## Wafer (19 Aug 2015)

Bet that 2nd hundred felt a lot easier than the first!

Just as a reminder, this is what you posted 1 month ago (19th July)


Cannondale Lady said:


> Distance - 10 miles
> Ease - OMG
> Bum- Felt like I had been kicked several times by a horse
> Husband - experienced cyclist who had to keep waiting for me and insisted my seat was too low
> ...



That looks like pretty brilliant progress from nothing! And interesting your comments today are more about how you feel and no mention of calories  That's a good thing in my book.


----------



## Yazzoo (19 Aug 2015)

I find hills are (largely) a mental issue.

I'm not saying I find them easy by any stretch, in fact climbing is my weakest aspect. What I have noticed however is this - if i'm riding a route I know has a big hill in, I will be dreading it on the approach, over thinking etc. If I'm in unfamiliar territory and come across a monster I don't have time to think about how awful it will be and how rubbish I am at climbing and generally the hill goes better. Also works for hills on busy roads with no safe verge - knowing that getting off is not an option, I have to just sit and spin my legs in the easiest gear and get to the top, however long it takes me, as long as I'm still moving it still counts!

Similarly *choosing* mentally at the approach to a hill to attack the hill, rather than dread it will change your whole way of riding and get you up there quicker. As Chris Akabusi would say "PMA - Positive Mental Attitude!"

That said, I live in Suffolk, so what is a monster hill to me is probably a slight undulation to those of you in hillier counties!


----------



## Wafer (19 Aug 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> That said, I live in Suffolk, so what is a monster hill to me is probably a slight undulation to those of you in hillier counties!



Heh, I'm not saying Suffolk is flat but some years ago a friend from there visited and her ears popped driving round the Somerset Levels...


----------



## Yazzoo (19 Aug 2015)

haha actually spat my tea on my keyboard! I quite believe it!


----------



## Garry A (19 Aug 2015)

I find Google maps on a smartphone handy in case I don't know exactly where I am (Saved me on some drunken nights out too).


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> I find Google maps on a smartphone handy in case I don't know exactly where I am (Saved me on some drunken nights out too).



You have drunken nights on ya bike? *makes a note - no more worries about drink driving - take the bike*


----------



## Garry A (19 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> You have drunken nights on ya bike? *makes a note - no more worries about drink driving - take the bike*


Nah just parties in new areas and trying to find a train station. Don't think I could clip in steaming


----------



## RichardB (19 Aug 2015)

I've only cycled drunk once. A colleague had a leaving party in Beverley (E Yorks) and we spent the night in Nellie's (anyone else know it? - beer in jugs from the back room, gas lights etc) and got completely w@nkered. I took the bike as I don't drink and drive (hah) and had to cycle home about 8 miles in the dark. Never again, it was horrible. I kept going off the road onto the verges, and my legs wouldn't behave. No strength, no co-ordination, no road sense, no fun at all.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Aug 2015)

Stupid noise coming from my bike.........

Hubby who is a bike mechanic extrordinaire but old school (he don't know disc brakes or hydraulics) can't suss it out. It's like a metallic scraping noice like something's catching something else. He thinks its one of the disks. You can only hear it when someone's on the bike too. 

Might need to take it back to my LBS!


----------



## Funkus Munkus (19 Aug 2015)

@Cannondale Lady I'm new not just at cyclechat but at getting back onto a bike after a lot of years. It's my 3rd day and I'm taking it easy (not through choice it's cause I'm knackered) and I managed a mighty 3 miles :/ so was well impressed by your progress even from day 1.


----------



## RichardB (20 Aug 2015)

Getting the wheels off the ground and spinning them will identify if it is the discs or not. On a car or motorbike, a slight scraping from the discs is completely normal. I don't know about bicycle discs and how the caliper ensures the pads are retracted, so it may not be the same. The discs on my ebike are silent apart from when they are used. However, if it only happens when the bike has a rider aboard, I would doubt if it was the discs. I'd be looking more for something that alters when there is a weight in the saddle - tyres scraping mudguards, a free cable end catching a chainwheel, suspension, something like that.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Aug 2015)

Funkus Munkus said:


> @Cannondale Lady I'm new not just at cyclechat but at getting back onto a bike after a lot of years. It's my 3rd day and I'm taking it easy (not through choice it's cause I'm knackered) and I managed a mighty 3 miles :/ so was well impressed by your progress even from day 1.



Well done, keep it up


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Aug 2015)

RichardB said:


> Getting the wheels off the ground and spinning them will identify if it is the discs or not. On a car or motorbike, a slight scraping from the discs is completely normal. I don't know about bicycle discs and how the caliper ensures the pads are retracted, so it may not be the same. The discs on my ebike are silent apart from when they are used. However, if it only happens when the bike has a rider aboard, I would doubt if it was the discs. I'd be looking more for something that alters when there is a weight in the saddle - tyres scraping mudguards, a free cable end catching a chainwheel, suspension, something like that.



Will put that to him. Thanks.


----------



## fimm (20 Aug 2015)

You _might_ have worn the brake pads out? (Disclaimer, I don't have a bike with disk brakes, but my other half does). I think the pads can wear out quite quickly under certain circumstances.
You could also start a new thread in the technical section, that might get you more suggestions.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (20 Aug 2015)

fimm said:


> You _might_ have worn the brake pads out? (Disclaimer, I don't have a bike with disk brakes, but my other half does). I think the pads can wear out quite quickly under certain circumstances.
> You could also start a new thread in the technical section, that might get you more suggestions.


Highly unlikely and you get a ticking noise first (although should have replaced them by then) I've been intending to change the pads on my Sirrus for the last couple of months and while they are 'worrying' they've still got meat on them and they've seen coming on for 4000 commuting miles.



Cannondale Lady said:


> Stupid noise coming from my bike.........
> Hubby who is a bike mechanic extrordinaire but old school (he don't know disc brakes or hydraulics) can't suss it out. It's like a metallic scraping noice like something's catching something else. He thinks its one of the disks. You can only hear it when someone's on the bike too.
> Might need to take it back to my LBS!



If it's only when being ridden check you're not rubbing on something. I traced an annoying squeak down to having my trainers just too close to the crank once. There is a 'what's that noise?' website that I'm sure someone has the link for memorised although I don't know if it includes much about disks. Agreed, if you spin the wheels off the ground and don't get the noise it'll not be disks, unless you habitually ride with them partially on (I suggest not doing this).


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Aug 2015)

Hmmmm.lots to think about


----------



## RichardB (20 Aug 2015)

I'd be interested in a link to the 'what's that noise?' website. Could be verrrrry handy!


----------



## tmif (20 Aug 2015)

You sound an awful lot like me 

I started cycling (properly) in January - my first ride was 10 thigh and bum shattering miles to Padstow and back on the totally flat Camel Trail in Cornwall. It was hideous. Took over and hour each way and I loathed it. 

I was also horribly over weight (17 st if i recall) and started Weight Watchers at the same time as the awful bike ride. 


I am now 8 months down the road; I have lost 4 stone, and can happily ride 30-40 miles with only a little bit of bum ache. I still struggle with hills - some of the hills in Devon are mountains though, so I don't feel in the slightest bit bad at getting off at walking up them sometimes. 

I have started riding to work as well - the way to work is 7 miles downhill which is great - but the way home is a bit of a killer. Why can't we take bikes on buses huh!


I found that if I was going on a longish bike ride, then a jacket potato, some chicken and salad is good lunch fuel. I always have either crumpets or shredded wheat for brekkie if I am riding to work. All pretty good on WW - I don't know how it stacks up on SW though... and a banana. Bananas are magic 

I think what I am saying is you're doing really well - keep at it; it gets easier and easier, and more and more addictive.

Well done and thanks for the amusing thread (which I have read in one go this evening) x


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Aug 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to read this tmif. Hard going but loving the challenge


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Aug 2015)

Simply couldn't be a*sed to get in the saddle today. had way too much stodgy food and its really making me feel lethargic. I have noticed however, that I am getting more shapely, muscular legs. After only 5 weeks (or is it 6 now) I wonder how they will be this time next year.

Hubby thinks I havealmost outgrown my entry level bike and need a hybrid. I also want to do some road and night cycling so these will be firsts when I do it. I havent yet ridden in rain either........


----------



## Saluki (21 Aug 2015)

You are going great guns. Do you have a mileage number in mind for your 1st year anniversary when that comes around in 46 weeks or so?
When I started, I wanted to do 1000 miles in my first year. I got the 1000 done in 11 months and was over the moon with myself.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Aug 2015)

Yeah........1000 miles was what I had in mind.


----------



## MissyR (21 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Simply couldn't be a*sed to get in the saddle today. had way too much stodgy food and its really making me feel lethargic. I have noticed however, that I am getting more shapely, muscular legs. After only 5 weeks (or is it 6 now) I wonder how they will be this time next year.
> 
> Hubby thinks I havealmost outgrown my entry level bike and need a hybrid. I also want to do some road and night cycling so these will be firsts when I do it. I havent yet ridden in rain either........



Ooooo new bike shopping already?! such a good hubby.... keep him (until he frowns at you wanting a 3K road bike in a years time)


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Aug 2015)

With both me and hubby being into cycling. We have too many bikes and not enough garage space, especially as we have 3 boys with a bike each.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Aug 2015)

tmif said:


> You sound an awful lot like me
> 
> I started cycling (properly) in January - my first ride was 10 thigh and bum shattering miles to Padstow and back on the totally flat Camel Trail in Cornwall. It was hideous. Took over and hour each way and I loathed it.
> 
> ...





Cannondale Lady said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read this tmif. Hard going but loving the challenge



You've both have done brilliantly.


----------



## montroseloon (21 Aug 2015)

A thousand miles works out at less than twenty miles a week, a very sensible target and not out of your grasp even if you miss a day or two along the way


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Aug 2015)

I agree. Manageable but not too excessive.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 Aug 2015)

I have been getting lessons on the best use of gears from my hubby. He thinks he knows why I can't make it up that one bank. When I said it was my heart pounding and the dizziness, rather than my legs feeling tired, he said I was in too low a gear. He has suggested that instead of the very lowest gear that I currently use, I notch it up a couple therefore putting more effort into my legs and less strain on my pounding heart.

Does this make sense? Not tried it yet.


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Aug 2015)

Depends really. 

If you can keep a high cadence up in a higher gear then you'll get up there quicker. However, I think that usually people can spin a higher cadence with lower resistance for longer, especially at your stage. Being in a higher gear, going up a hill will undoubtably be harder for you. 

What I would suggest is staying in a higher gear and gradually changing down. So (I don't know how long this 'bank' is) start in a higher gear and as you get further up and your legs stop working, change down a gear and so forth.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 Aug 2015)

Hubby thinks its better for me to pick the gear I want for the whole hill, on your approach, soI don't have to wrry about changing going up. I suppose it's horses for courses. Thanks for the input. I will experiment.


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Aug 2015)

Yeah I agree. However, I often change down as the gradient changes. Maybe try it in the next gear up and change down if necessary.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (23 Aug 2015)

I think you're doing fine, I agree with crandoggler the hill I question has a gradual start with a quick change in gradient but once you crest it the gradient drops quickly.
Select a good gear for the start of the incline and gradually drop gears as it become tougher. Try not to put so much into it that it makes you breathless, Mark your progress by the street furniture, One lamppost or drain grid at a time you'll get there


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 Aug 2015)

There's a bend that marks the levelling out slightly...I'm ooooooh so close to it! This week I swear will be the time I do it.


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Aug 2015)

When I was in your boots, I used to look at landmarks and decide that I would not change down a gear until I met that target. Seemed to work!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 Aug 2015)

Gonna try all you guys have said. I will think of u all as I next climb it......probs Tuesday


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2015)

The hill is beating you, so I think your only option at this stage is select bottom gear at the bottom of it and spin at a comfortable cadence.

It is said climbing hills in the dark is easier because you cannot get disheartened by what's in front of you.

In daylight, try not to look too far ahead.

As regards breathing, concentrate on breathing out, not breathing in.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Aug 2015)

My tactic (which also works when riding with my wife who hates hills) is to do what others have said and pick a point to reach, 'almost at the bushy tree' 'bit further to the start of the layby' 'bit further to the end of the layby' 'almost at the fence post' etc. Occasionally I get told off for picking a target too far away, but it's a good way to stop thinking about the whole hill.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Aug 2015)

Lots of great advice from you guys - fingers crossed for Tuesday evening


----------



## RichardB (24 Aug 2015)

The rule I was told a long time ago was: if your legs start to burn before you get out of breath, your gear is too high; if you get out of breath before your legs hurt, your gear is too low. It seems to work for me. If you're zipping along and you come to a short, steep hill, it's sometimes easier to go UP a gear and charge it, using the momentum to power you up. Doesn't work for long hills, though. I don't know the hill you mean (and I did try looking on Google Maps) but if it's a bank like Rosedale Chimney Bank, then kudos to you for even trying . I'd agree with other people. I pick a spot about 100m ahead and tell myself I won't change down until then. I get a little further each time. It's amazing how much easier hills get when your legs get stronger.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Aug 2015)

RichardB said:


> The rule I was told a long time ago was: if your legs start to burn before you get out of breath, your gear is too high; if you get out of breath before your legs hurt, your gear is too low. It seems to work for me. If you're zipping along and you come to a short, steep hill, it's sometimes easier to go UP a gear and charge it, using the momentum to power you up. Doesn't work for long hills, though. I don't know the hill you mean (and I did try looking on Google Maps) but if it's a bank like Rosedale Chimney Bank, then kudos to you for even trying . I'd agree with other people. I pick a spot about 100m ahead and tell myself I won't change down until then. I get a little further each time. It's amazing how much easier hills get when your legs get stronger.



Thanks for posting, that's very helpful info.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Aug 2015)

RichardB said:


> The rule I was told a long time ago was: if your legs start to burn before you get out of breath, your gear is too high; if you get out of breath before your legs hurt, your gear is too low. It seems to work for me. If you're zipping along and you come to a short, steep hill, it's sometimes easier to go UP a gear and charge it, using the momentum to power you up. Doesn't work for long hills, though. I don't know the hill you mean (and I did try looking on Google Maps) but if it's a bank like Rosedale Chimney Bank, then kudos to you for even trying . I'd agree with other people. I pick a spot about 100m ahead and tell myself I won't change down until then. I get a little further each time. It's amazing how much easier hills get when your legs get stronger.



Haha had u found Cox Green on google maps or google earth you would have thought WTF?? Thats not a hill its a slight incline!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Aug 2015)

Just looked, it looks like nowt (nothing in Mackem speak) like a steep hill but it gets me every time!!!!!! And I dunno why it says Houghton, no way is it Houghton. Bloody google!

If you go up to the REALLY STEEP BIT (for me remember...) where it turns the corner, that there black lamp post is how far I can get...Its not far round the corner, just a few more cadences (is that a word?) and I get back on just round that corner, where the gate is but before that horse!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.8...cTQb-Y0tneEkTxpdyBYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> It is said climbing hills in the dark is easier because you cannot get disheartened by what's in front of you.
> 
> In daylight, try not to look too far ahead.


True. I like to see where the end of the hill is, to plan my approach, but sometimes it just demoralises me. On the Carlisle - Newcastle night ride I did last year, we had to climb Greenhead bank, which I know from driving down it is very steep and long. 

We got to it at about 2am. Wow, it was hard, but since I couldn't see what was coming next, I just did whatever was needed to keep the pedals turning (lowest gear was selected at the bottom). We did have the mobile cake stop parked just over the top of the hill, so that was a good incentive


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Just looked, it looks like nowt (nothing in Mackem speak) like a steep hill but it gets me every time!!!!!! And I dunno why it says Houghton, no way is it Houghton. Bloody google!
> 
> If you go up to the REALLY STEEP BIT (for me remember...) where it turns the corner, that there black lamp post is how far I can get...Its not far round the corner, just a few more cadences (is that a word?) and I get back on just round that corner, where the gate is but before that horse!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.8...cTQb-Y0tneEkTxpdyBYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


Found it.

That's a nice little climb. Nearly half a mile in all, the steepest bit looks like it's getting up to 10% gradient (which is hard work), then it eases back to 5%. Once you can get beyond that steep section, you're home free 

Tough climb for a beginner. You'll get it done soon


----------



## Grumpyfatman (24 Aug 2015)

As the weight comes down, the legs improve and your heart and breathing get stronger that climb will become far easier. 
Nothing to worry about just dig deep and push a little harder and further each time. 

Watched a great video a month back where an Australian cyclist explains that he changes the limiter so he can't select easier gears for climbs whilst training just because it forces him to practice in tougher gears and therefore improving overall performance. the thought of that makes me queasy but the logic is sound enough. 

You'll get there, don't panic, look at your improvements to date so far over 200 miles done, no major setbacks and plenty of progress.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Commute to work this morning, lovely and fresh with a (not so lovely) headwind. Hubby accompanied me as he was on a late shift and used the chance to get some training in (not that cycling with me will train him for anything!). He took me a different way which had a good few inclines and by I rweached work, I was ready to fall asleep in the saddle.

The bloody security guard decided he wouldn't opn the gate this morning, without seeing my pass, even though I have worked there almost 9 years! I had to dismount, remove my backpack, rummage about for the pass,. show him it, but it back, put backpack on again, Bbefore he would opne the gate. Bloody jobsworth!


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> The bloody security guard decided he wouldn't opn the gate this morning, without seeing my pass, even though I have worked there almost 9 years!



Perhaps he got the memo a day early that you are about to be fired and escorted off the premises


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Aug 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Perhaps he got the memo a day early that you are about to be fired and escorted off the premises


Nah, nobody trusts a sweaty looking cyclist, that's why :-)


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Holy macceroni!!!!!!! Guess what .......G U E S S W H A T! ! ! ! !


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Aug 2015)

What?! You've gotta tell us now!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Aug 2015)

Two for one on Toblerones at the local Spa?

Or, you got up the hill?

I'm kind of hoping for the second one (although partly that's because I'm only eating chocolate sporadically at the moment!)


----------



## Crandoggler (25 Aug 2015)

I reckon the 'next lamppost-gear change' worked!?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

I did the hill...omg u have no idea how that felt! I have never been so determined in my life to do something (apart from to get the babies out when I was pregnant (sh*t that hurt). I did stop at the top of the steep bit to take in water and do a selfie but pushed not at all! 

No one passed me (only cos no one was about to overtake me.....) to see me grinning like a Cheshire cat and gasping for air so yes..............another first.

One thing I noticed. The other banks are now just inclines...ones I really struggled with to start with. So stats to date:

Bum - never hurts anymore
Ladybits - no comment
Miles cycled to date - 216
Hubby - actually complimented me today on my achievement
State of mind - hills? PAH......
New average speed (please don't laugh) - 9.4 mph
Fastest commute - 56 minute 

Yes! Bring it on........


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Aug 2015)




----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Aug 2015)

Nice one! That's totally awesome


----------



## Crandoggler (25 Aug 2015)

Well done. It's all downhill from now!


----------



## tmif (25 Aug 2015)

Well done to you  

(I'm off to do conquer one of my firsts tomorrow... terrified and very excited. I would like to come back tomorrow and tell you I didn't walk up any of the hills, but I guess that is unlikely  http://www.mapmyride.com/gb/barnstaple-eng/coast-to-coast-barnstaple-to-plymouth-route-10076854)


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

To be honest I took bits of everyone's advice and just said to myself "S*D the pain, the heart, docs advice, J F D I (just f#&+ing do it)." ....shoved it in 3rd lowest gear to start, looked downwards to road not up the hill and as I struggled and hill got steeper, dropped gear dropped again, spinning past all my past targets and when I was about to stop, shouted expletives at myself and just stuck in. Then it was there. At the top of the steepest bit. Voilà! Job done.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

tmif said:


> Well done to you
> 
> (I'm off to do conquer one of my firsts tomorrow... terrified and very excited. I would like to come back tomorrow and tell you I didn't walk up any of the hills, but I guess that is unlikely  http://www.mapmyride.com/gb/barnstaple-eng/coast-to-coast-barnstaple-to-plymouth-route-10076854)



Go for it. Good luck and do the best you can.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Hey tmif, I'm coming to Plymouth soon for work. Might bring bike on train and you can gimme some short rides ideas.


----------



## Renmurew (25 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> To be honest I took bits of everyone's advice and just said to myself "S*D the pain, the heart, docs advice, J F D I (just f#&+ing do it)." ....shoved it in 3rd lowest gear to start, looked downwards to road not up the hill and as I struggled and hill got steeper, dropped gear dropped again, spinning past all my past targets and when I was about to stop, shouted expletives at myself and just stuck in. Then it was there. At the top of the steepest bit. Voilà! Job done.



Brilliant! I know exactly how you feel. I got really annoyed with my husband because he had the cheek to be out the night I first conquered the big hill back home. I had to wait 45 mins on my own grinning like the local village idiot before he got home and I could barely talk sensibly by that time. 

Having done it once means you know you can do it. You may not get it every time but now you know what it feels like to do it, I'm sure you'll be much more confident in yourself. 

Now........where are those two for one Toblerones?

Wendy


----------



## tmif (25 Aug 2015)

Definitely. Nothing flat in Plymouth though really... but as you're good at hills now...


----------



## Yazzoo (25 Aug 2015)

brilliant, well done, I love coming back and reading this thread and watching you progress!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Cheers everyone! I'm getting leg cramps so feel a gin and tonic coming on. A slice of lemon is one of my 5 a day........


----------



## RichardB (25 Aug 2015)

Great read! I was just saying to my wife today that hills I used to dread on my way to work are just obstacles now. I don't fear them any more, I almost look forward to the challenge. They take me half the time now, and I am doing them two gears higher than at the start (April). I'm warm at the top, and breathing hard, but not in pain or about to collapse. Less weight, better legs, more puff. Great to feel your body actually progressing, though. Well done CL!


----------



## SWFC1867 (25 Aug 2015)

This is a great thread. Congratulations on beating that hill!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Trying to upload selfie.......any tips? Says my image doesn't have the right extension.......sounds a bit naughty


----------



## Grumpyfatman (25 Aug 2015)

They're a bit of a joke really but congratulations you just achieved rule #5  

Well done, now you've done it once you know you can do it anytime


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Grumpy I don't understand your message.......
What's a bit of a joke and what's rule #5? I am tired.......lol


----------



## tmif (25 Aug 2015)

I'm not quoting it... but... 
#5 http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## Crandoggler (25 Aug 2015)

#5 Harden the fark up.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (25 Aug 2015)

The rules of cycling, I was only introduced to these mostly ridiculous funny rules through another cycling site but: 
Rule 5 is 'harden the f*|k up' 
And your JFDI comment fits it perfectly


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Where r these rules?????? So I know what's the next one...and how do I upload my selfie from my tablet???


----------



## Grumpyfatman (25 Aug 2015)

PS the little one wants to know if you can pull her up that hill on her trailer bike as her dad hasn't rule 5'd yet. She promises to peddle as hard as she can 

You should be able to upload the file by pressing upload file and selecting the image? If that's not working it may not be in an acceptable format, in which case uploading it to Flickr or a similar site and then linking to it here would suffice

See @tmif's post for the rule site


----------



## RichardB (25 Aug 2015)

I love those 'rules'. I assume there is an element of self-parody (tan lines, what socks to wear with team kit etc), but there is a lot of truth in there too. Many times, when I'm tired or the hill is too steep, I say rule 5 to myself (or just say 'remember rule 5, Rich') and it gets me through. Sometimes there is a big gap between what you can actually do (a lot) and what you think you can do (not much), and rule 5 gets you from one to the other.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Haha fab!!!!!!!! But how do I upload an image???????


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Grumpyfatman said:


> PS the little one wants to know if you can pull her up that hill on her trailer bike as her dad hasn't rule 5'd yet. She promises to peddle as hard as she can
> 
> You should be able to upload the file by pressing upload file and selecting the image? If that's not working it may not be in an acceptable format, in which case uploading it to Flickr or a similar site and then linking to it here would suffice
> 
> See @tmif's post for the rule site


omg just realised who u are!!!!! Doh sorry mate!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

I don't use flick etc...grrrrrrr
You didn't wanna see it anyway.


----------



## MissyR (25 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> I did the hill...omg u have no idea how that felt! I have never been so determined in my life to do something (apart from to get the babies out when I was pregnant (sh*t that hurt). I did stop at the top of the steep bit to take in water and do a selfie but pushed not at all!
> 
> No one passed me (only cos no one was about to overtake me.....) to see me grinning like a Cheshire cat and gasping for air so yes..............another first.
> 
> ...



Yay!! Excellent days work 

I use photobucket to upload my images. Upload it to there and copy and paste the image code straight into your post


----------



## Crandoggler (25 Aug 2015)

http://www.velominati.com

Take every single one with a fist of salt. 

To upload, press upload a file, then choose


----------



## Grumpyfatman (25 Aug 2015)

So what did you celebrate with? I'm having a bad day today so I'd have probably gone with a couple of pints and a bloody big helping of chips and pie, but I bet you were far better behaved!


----------



## RichardB (25 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> I don't use flick etc...grrrrrrr
> You didn't wanna see it anyway.


Yes we did 

I have a photobucket account, purely for uploading images to forums. Quite useful.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (25 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> http://www.velominati.com
> 
> Take every single one with a fist of salt.
> 
> To upload, press upload a file, then choose



Yeah, just ignore them. rules are made to be broken


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Grumpyfatman said:


> So what did you celebrate with? I'm having a bad day today so I'd have probably gone with a couple of pints and a bloody big helping of chips and pie, but I bet you were far better behaved!



Had a gin and tonic purely for medicinal purposes and weggie pasta

Oops I mean veggie..........


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

Grumpy......pie and chips DOESN'T get you up hills!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (25 Aug 2015)

I give in tonight trying to upload. Even photo bucket won't play.


----------



## MissyR (25 Aug 2015)

Well I hope to log on and see a very proud face on my screen tomorrow. Well done again but bed time......


----------



## Grumpyfatman (25 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Grumpy......pie and chips DOESN'T get you up hills!



It does, the thought of getting home to a good pie is inspiring


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> http://www.velominati.com
> 
> Take every single one with a fist of salt.


Hehe, they are a good laugh, but in a "funny because they are true" kind of way


----------



## montroseloon (25 Aug 2015)

That is the first time I have seen them in full but heard a few before.


----------



## tmif (26 Aug 2015)

I did it (well half of it). It was without doubt the most vile, unpleasant and hard thing I've done for a while. 

It's rained a lot the past few days - the otherwise lovely tarmacced paths were wet, slippery and covered in mud. The less well maintained wooded paths were like quagmires. Roads were shut, the signs made no sense, and I ploughed my bike through 'a puddle' in which hid a large rock, this ended up with me on the floor in a pile of mud with a bent front wheel. 

So I didn't do Barnstaple - Plymouth as planned, I did Barnstaple - Hatherleigh with a small detour due to road closures. 

I came home on the bus which took 3 hours - this irritated me a lot, because I reckon I only needed 4-5 more hours cycling to get back under my own steam.. and because you can't take bikes on stupid buses I have to go back in the car and collect it tomorrow and take it to the Bike Dr. 

Would I do it again - OMG yeah  I loved it. It will not beat me... I will be back (when it's less dangerous, or I will be on a mountain bike) and I will conquer it...!!


https://www.strava.com/activities/377847938/overview

Slow... but still not too bad for a beginner!!

I will stop hijacking your thread now @Cannondale Lady - but I thought I'd let you know I was back, muddy, but safe and happy


----------



## Cannondale Lady (26 Aug 2015)

Hijack away.......the more people contribute the better. Just added u on my strava hope u don't mind.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (26 Aug 2015)

Suffering terribly with poorly shoulder. Started with my cycling and getting worse. Any ideas? Bar ends?


----------



## Grumpyfatman (26 Aug 2015)

That's an impressive ride @tmif sorry it ended badly.

@Cannondale Lady what's the OH suggested? Is it possible you aren't setup correctly?


----------



## RichardB (26 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Suffering terribly with poorly shoulder. Started with my cycling and getting worse. Any ideas? Bar ends?


I would say so. I have bar ends (and previously a handlebar shaped in the same way) on my MTB and they are great for a change in position, especially when climbing. I find the hand position with the thumbs pointing forward to be much more natural and comfortable than the standard straight bar position, which gives me numb hands after about 30 minutes.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (26 Aug 2015)

My OH thinks its an idea so I can shift my arm angle. Worth a try but he admits that my shoulders will be taking some pummeling


----------



## Cannondale Lady (26 Aug 2015)

Maybe u can set me up properly grumpy haha.....pay back for some work of yours I have been passed as u can't be a*sed to come in to work this week...lol


----------



## Grumpyfatman (26 Aug 2015)

Haha, if I knew what I was doing I'd try! 
That probably counts on both matters


----------



## MissyR (27 Aug 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Suffering terribly with poorly shoulder. Started with my cycling and getting worse. Any ideas? Bar ends?



Have a look at your reach also as I find this is the problem for my shoulder (on going issue) maybe your hubby can put a shorter stem on when he's putting your bar ends on 

I recommend these ends: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...24BefGGadR7UeGgOHCm-0aAiJW8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

I've had them on my flat bar roadie and mountain bikes on the past and swear by their comfort.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2015)

Great thread. Well done @Cannondale Lady and everyone else for contributing.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2015)

Reach is a good point, as is height of the handlebars.

Bars that are roughly the same height as the saddle tend to give a more comfortable riding position than bars which are lower than the saddle.

Saddle height is governed by leg length, so you don't want to change that once it's set correctly.

There are various ways of raising the bars.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Aug 2015)

MissyR said:


> Have a look at your reach also as I find this is the problem for my shoulder (on going issue) maybe your hubby can put a shorter stem on when he's putting your bar ends on
> 
> I recommend these ends: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...24BefGGadR7UeGgOHCm-0aAiJW8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I've had them on my flat bar roadie and mountain bikes on the past and swear by their comfort.



Thanks for this Missy r


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Aug 2015)

Hubby put old ones on for me to try before I spend money. Can't ride at moment with shoulder. Think I have a trapped nerve. Pain all way down arm now. Very sore and immobile

At least that will give the young kids on the track on their trikes a chance to avoid me tucking in behind them to save my 30%!!!!!!!

Lance Armstrong has denied ever using drugs......but admitted to peddling...........

My hubby is head of the bike wheel makers association - he's the spokesperson....

OK OK.....no more


----------



## steve keay (28 Aug 2015)

What a great thread @Cannondale Lady very inspirational . Ive sat here with a glass of wine and read the whole thread. keep up the great work. your FAB!


----------



## dawn72 (29 Aug 2015)

My first for today - I overtook a moving motorised vehicle. Ok, so it was a ride on lawnmower in a golf course but I smoked him!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Aug 2015)

Wow Dawn go girl. When I overtook the three year old on the trike with her Gran (her Gran wasn't on the trike with her, obviously........) I felt awesome!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Aug 2015)

steve keay said:


> What a great thread @Cannondale Lady very inspirational . Ive sat here with a glass of wine and read the whole thread. keep up the great work. your FAB!



Thanks so much Steve. I'm pleased the purpose of the thread, (a lighthearted map of my cycling jouney) is coming across.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (31 Aug 2015)

Itching to get back in the saddle. Shoulder on the mend so fingers crossed for a ride this week. My bum is starting to thaw out and I can't have bot rot again!!!!!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Sep 2015)

Yay......back in the saddle today. Did a slow, easy pedal with my daughter who is only on a scrapper of a bike with no brakes so speed impossible. Worst record yet for me on strava but by 'eck, wrong her pushing the banks I went up with little effort shows my progress.

Saw a man in the mud on the banks of the Wear. I'm sure he was stuck lol! Saw a little squirrel perplexed as to why my daughter was pushing and not riding. Or was he just frozen in fear????? Back later with some little ditties, need to feed daughter and replace the 50 Cal's we burned haha


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Sep 2015)

OK. Daughter fed and watered and has gone home. Now trying to persuade hubby to take me out for a longer ride along coast. Shoulder is champion and I'm itching to pedal out.

Lisa (daughter) was embarrased to have been spotted on her bike by someone who knew her and I don't think she liked being beaten by mummy! She did not wear a happy face during the ride. But as I said......its early days her bike is pants and no brakes didn't help. She will improve as have I.

My confidence had grown massively as has my strength, heart and stamina. Cmon hubby.......take me out.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Sep 2015)

When I first started the 18 year old cycled circles around me (sometimes literally) and at one point was told "just leave me here to die" most of the way up a hill. They got decidedly unhappy when 6 months later they couldn't keep up with me because I'd learnt technique and they were still relying purely on youth.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Sep 2015)

Dear me.....I'm f*cked!!!!!! (Sorry, but sometimes there's just no other word)!

Just did 13 miles, the 1st 7 into a headwind. This on top of my little ride this morning, has drained me. Totally drained me. Hubby was very patient but disappointed (not as much as me) that I had to push up a little hill. I reached a point a mile before home where I just had no more left. Legs cramping, I was shaking and shivering and feeling light headed. I pushed up a little hill (after doing a steeper one just before it) but had to get back on to get me home.

Shower has never felt so good. I definitely had an 'organics' moment in there! Ahhhhhhhh to get my feet up and relax. If I have a tonic water it will stop the cramps. Better still, if I add gin........


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Dear me.....I'm f*cked!!!!!! (Sorry, but sometimes there's just no other word)!
> 
> Just did 13 miles, the 1st 7 into a headwind. This on top of my little ride this morning, has drained me. Totally drained me. Hubby was very patient but disappointed (not as much as me) that I had to push up a little hill. I reached a point a mile before home where I just had no more left. Legs cramping, I was shaking and shivering and feeling light headed. I pushed up a little hill (after doing a steeper one just before it) but had to get back on to get me home.
> 
> Shower has never felt to good. I definitely had an 'organics' moment in there! Ahhhhhhhh to get my feet up and relax. If I have a tonic water it will stop the cramps. Better still, if I add gin........


Strangely in cycling terms its known as 'bonking'....................


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Sep 2015)

None of that, the way I feel haha


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Sep 2015)

Cannondale lady's hubby says "peace and quiet and the remote is all mine - she's sleeping like a baby"


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Sep 2015)

Are you taking water with you on your rides?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Sep 2015)

I drink very little (u less its alcohol) through the day but usually take in a litre of water during a 8-10 mile ride. I'm always in trouble during the day for not drinking enough but during exercise I crave water and do drink.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (1 Sep 2015)

That's good going well done! Why no brakes on daughters bike? That's novel! Even our little ones balance bike has a brake!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Sep 2015)

Long story grumpy but its her guys bike and Dave hasn't been asked to fix it. It has brakes they are just sh*t. U seen my pm ride? Mine to Souter and back. Apparently I bonked about a mile from home. Wore me out!

Thanks @raleighnut for that lovely new cycling saying. Sits up there with 'buy a ladies frame as its easier to get ya leg over' or 'wear a helmet on case you get knocked off' or 'my husband has a flourescent helmet'........


----------



## RichardB (2 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Shower has never felt so good. I definitely had an 'organics' moment in there! Ahhhhhhhh


Is this some slang or euphemism that I am unaware of?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Long story grumpy but its her guys bike and Dave hasn't been asked to fix it. It has brakes they are just sh*t. U seen my pm ride? Mine to Souter and back. Apparently I bonked about a mile from home. Wore me out!
> 
> Thanks @raleighnut for that lovely new cycling saying. Sits up there with 'buy a ladies frame as its easier to get ya leg over' or 'wear a helmet on case you get knocked off' or 'my husband has a flourescent helmet'........


It is true though
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...-bees/&usg=AFQjCNHbhIsWrURmCOHawyAws1KTpfC0FA


----------



## Cannondale Lady (2 Sep 2015)

RichardB said:


> Is this some slang or euphemism that I am unaware of?



Can't you remember the add for organics shampoo when she was in the shower and it sounded like a 'When Harry Met Sally' moment?


----------



## Cannondale Lady (2 Sep 2015)

raleighnut said:


> It is true though
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAAahUKEwj26OaCi9fHAhWyKtsKHYvfBRo&url=https://www.ride25.com/cycling-blog/bonking-birds-bees/&usg=AFQjCNHbhIsWrURmCOHawyAws1KTpfC0FA



That was very interesting. I understand now why hubby makes an energy drink with fruit pulp and sugar when he is riding. He often tells me to do similar but I'm loosing weight and always ask what the is of taking on calories when I'm working hard to burn them off.


----------



## RichardB (2 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Can't you remember the add for organics shampoo when she was in the shower and it sounded like a 'When Harry Met Sally' moment?


Can't say I do (don't watch much TV) but I have seen 'When Harry Met Sally'. I guess we are in Cadbury's Flake territory here. Glad you enjoyed the shower!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (2 Sep 2015)

Only the crumbliest, flakiest........sounds like my knees!


----------



## Crandoggler (2 Sep 2015)

Just before you get hooked into cycling and start telling other cyclists that you 'bonked'. You didn't. Your body stores around 2000 calories as expendable energy within your liver and muscles in the form of glycogen.

You were shattered through fatigue, granted. But bonking is a totally different story, and quite a serious one at that. Your brain is effectively shutting down your body due to the depletion of those glycogen.

Sorry! Don't want to come across like a bellend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2015)

From another thread. I loved these two posts describing what the bonk is really like :



dan_bo said:


> <snip>.....the point when eating the heather at the side of holme moss seems like a sterling idea.





Milkfloat said:


> But, because the heather is 3ft away, you cannot get to it because it is too far.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (2 Sep 2015)

Whether I bonked or not, it wasn't pleasant but I still got home and it wasn't 'taxi for christine'. Commute tomorrow. Can't wait. Hoping to get some personal bests on strava.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (5 Sep 2015)

I need to get back cycling again...been a bit off what with bad shoulder and damp weather. There's cobwebs starting to grow on my butt and moss on my bike. The little girl I get behind on her trike so I can save my 30% will be missing me so much. And the horse that always seems to stick out its willy as I cycle by will be waiting for me. What's that all about? It's either always got it out or he smells me getting close! Weird


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

get a pub ride in, go for lunch or something and enjoy having a g&t or something you couldn't had you have driven. Variety helps me stick at it, the commute alone is dull (and mines not very far so options for variety within it are minimal)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2015)

I've only just caught up with this very enjoyable thread @Cannondale Lady . A couple of thoughts about blood pressure and cramps:
My own BP will go over 200 without meds, partly because of bad habits but mostly because I have a dodgy kidney which ''tells'' the heart to give it more blood. When it got diagnosed, I got the list of things that help reduce BP. Salt was high on that list, along with exercise. I recently had a blood test and found I had a sodium deficiency. And I was getting cramps. I'd almost cut salt out of my diet completely. While the standard advice is cut down on salt, the body needs it, particularly when exercising. You can get hydrolyte tablets which apparently have some salts in them as you drink. Or you can use water, fruit juice and salt in your water bottle. You'll be sweating more on the bike, so drink more than you think you want and don't worry about adding a little more salt to your diet. 

When the docs got me medicationalised, statins came into the mix. They can also cause cramps. Personally, I haven't tried to change that as a medication. Stretching the muscles does help stop them happening, though. I get it in the calf muscles so I do that leaning into street furniture, door posts, conveniently planted trees thing that runners do. 

If you have high BP don't be afraid of exercising, just do it within your limits. I doubt that there are many doctors who could define those limits but the exercising does more for keeping the need for meds down and keeping you alive than the risk-averse don't strain anything advice can ever do. The heart, it appears, needs a variable terrain for it to keep fit.

So, anyway, get out on that bike tomorrow, drink as you ride, and don't be afraid to put a little more salt on your chips.

(IANAD)


----------



## Cannondale Lady (6 Sep 2015)

Haha cheers!!!!!


----------



## leedsmick (7 Sep 2015)

Great read, really great thread, i'm learning loads today,


----------



## MissyR (8 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> I need to get back cycling again...been a bit off what with bad shoulder and damp weather. There's cobwebs starting to grow on my butt and moss on my bike. The little girl I get behind on her trike so I can save my 30% will be missing me so much. And the horse that always seems to stick out its willy as I cycle by will be waiting for me. What's that all about? It's either always got it out or he smells me getting close! Weird



At least its not moss on your butt and cobwebs on your bike! Cause that's just plain nasty.... and hard to shift.

I'm sure you will be back out soon after all you have to entertain our small minds on here with your cycle chat.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (8 Sep 2015)

Yesterday, I did a Community 10,000 day (a government initiative) and spend a good few hours on a riverbank, pulling up Himalayan Balsam plants. Strenuous but very therapautic (is that spelled right??). Was so exhausted when I got home, I had to go to the pub rather than on the bike! Today is my late shift and not ready to cycle home in the dark but unless the weather is really REALLY sh*te tomorrow, I WILL GET BACK IN THE SADDLE! Its a week today since my last ride and Im ashamed of myself.


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Sep 2015)

Good work on the balsam bashing! Don't beat yourself up about missing the sesh on the bike, it's good to mix things up a bit. 

Enjoy your ride tomorrow


----------



## RichardB (8 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Today is my late shift and not ready to cycle home in the dark but unless the weather is really REALLY sh*te tomorrow, I WILL GET BACK IN THE SADDLE! Its a week today since my last ride and Im ashamed of myself.


After a change in working hours, I now finish at 2 am on a Saturday morning, rather than 7 am. Instead of my usual 13.3 mile commute on back roads, I am taking a slightly shorter way (with fewer hills) straight up the A40. At that time of night, I see hardly any traffic, and I am kitted out like a Christmas tree anyway. It's actually very pleasant being out on the road at that time and I look forward to it. I've also done the back roads route at that time of night, and it's pretty good too, although I spooked some cows in a field who set off running which, when it was too dark to see them, was a little unnerving. Just make sure you have good lights, and get out there!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (9 Sep 2015)

Back in the saddle again today. I knew it was time! Dragged hubby along on my commute to work, not for company (I like cycling alone) but cos I couldn't fit my cardigan in my backpack and wanted him to carry it!

When I got to work the gate to the bike storage area was locked ( safety reasons, things falling off building) and my bike lock was behind the gates. No way was I leaving my bike unchained! So I was ready for a fight on my hands but the security guy must not have wanted a row with a curvy lady yielding a bike pump and allowed me to store the bike next to reception where it had personal security protection all day, like The Queen!

After Mondays Himalayan balsam pulling and this mornings cycling, legs were like rubber and I hobbled to my desk. Didn't even get sat down when the bomb alarm went off! Had to walk down 8 flights of stairs and then part of the way back up again (couldn't manage the full 8 floors back up). Needed a sleep by lunchtime but like a Trojan, I made it through.

Cycled home with my friend who has been of through the school hols so not cycled with her yet. She knew a shorter way and we knocked over a mile off the journey. Was I glad of that? On the last leg home, I (almost literally) bumped into a friend of hubby who didn't know I was cycling and thought it hilarious. There's loads of Dave's who drink in the local so they all have nicknames. This guy was Dave the Farmer who has never been a farmer but once lived in the countryside. My hubby is Dave the Bike as he is cycling crazy (being his wife I'm sadly Chris the Bike..............). There's Dave the Dogger........he grooms dogs...... aka Dave the Scarf cos he always wears one in the winter. Anyway, I digress......The Farmer couldn't believe I was cycling

When I got off the Bike at home, I promptly went over on my ankle and landed on my ass in the street....how uncool was that? Don't even fall off my bike, much cooler don't u think?​


----------



## Spike on a bike (9 Sep 2015)

Lol Chris the bike made me lol


----------



## dawn72 (9 Sep 2015)

I'm so glad that Dave the dogger grooms dogs! A friend once turned down my lunch invitation as she was "going dogging in the park with her sister". I had to point out to her (through my laughter) that walking her dog in the park was not called "dogging"


----------



## Pope (9 Sep 2015)

Dave the dogger, brilliant! I hope your ankle is alright @Cannondale Lady

I went on a ride tonight after work.

I did 10.6km is 40 minutes...and an elevation gain of 155m.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Sep 2015)

Well done Pope. Keep it up u r doing great.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Sep 2015)

dawn72 said:


> I'm so glad that Dave the dogger grooms dogs! A friend once turned down my lunch invitation as she was "going dogging in the park with her sister". I had to point out to her (through my laughter) that walking her dog in the park was not called "dogging"



We ask him if he has been dogging when he comes in.......we do mean grooming!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (13 Sep 2015)

Been neglecting my thread a little lately but here I am, back with another update. Did a lovely leisurely ride this morning on my own, how I prefer it (does this make me a miserable cow?????) . It was a 'photo shoot' really but I wanted to go where the car couldn't so combined the 2 hobbies together. My photography has been taking a back seat of late.

I'm looking at sculpture and art around the area (very cultural for me) and some arent accessible by car so its a great chance to bag up the camera in my backpack and set off in the saddle. I haven't dared cycle with camera in back pack yet in case I fall off and smash it but decided it was time........Another first. I have taken it in a pannier once but not about my person till now. Had it wrapped in a massive towel as protection!!!!!!

Today I came across aliens from Mars, giant nuts and bolts, doors without rooms, a metal tree, a chimney stack rising out of the ground and a sculptured bike leaning against a gate. All this on one stretch of the river Wear.

I passed a bloke up this knees in mud on the riverbank rummaging around up to his elbows for who knows what....he stared at me with my camera on a bike like I was weird!

Anyway...here's some updated stats:

Bum - doesn't hurt at all anymore. What was all the fuss about?
Total miles to date - Only 260.......need to bump THAT up a bit more
Lady bits - still get quite numb!
Dogs - only been chased the once
Falls - just the one 'slight tipple over to one side and finding the Bike was riding me
Cars - still pip at me
White vans - still have very rude, impatient drivers
Hills - what hills?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Today I came across aliens from Mars, giant nuts and bolts, doors without rooms, a metal tree, a chimney stack rising out of the ground and a sculptured bike leaning against a gate. All this on one stretch of the river Wear.


Pictures?  Pretty please?


----------



## Pope (14 Sep 2015)

Me and the missus had a couple of firsts this weekend:

We went on our first ride on a canal, from near the Windmill Pub in Halifax to Sowerby Bridge where we had some dinner (lunch for you Southerners). We then rode onto Hebden Bridge and had a drink there.

Unfortunately, it was at Hebden Bridge where our other first occurred, her front tyre got a puncture...In the most unusual of ways. When having the drink, we laid down our bikes on top of each other, as some other cyclists had done. After the drink, I picked up my bike but her front tyre valve got caught and ended up snapping off...deflating the tyre instantly. 

Neither of us could get the tyre off the wheel to replace the inner tube. Other cyclists there tried but struggled like hell and eventually one bloke managed to get the wheel off but then when he tried to pump up the new inner tube with our mini pump, he couldn't get it to work. So we then walked to a local bike shop, which was closed because of bloody Sunday hours. So we had to ring her dad to take her and her bike back home and I had to ride back to my car on my own.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (14 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Pictures?  Pretty please?



Dunno how to do it.......I'll have ago though


----------



## Cannondale Lady (14 Sep 2015)

Pope said:


> Me and the missus had a couple of firsts this weekend:
> 
> We went on our first ride on a canal, from near the Windmill Pub in Halifax to Sowerby Bridge where we had some dinner (lunch for you Southerners). We then rode onto Hebden Bridge and had a drink there.
> 
> ...



Aw.....not a good ride then.


----------



## Pope (14 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Aw.....not a good rid then.



It was really good until the tyre problem. 

The way back on my own I rode a lot faster, which was fun and I got splashes of mud on my face. Altogether I did about 16 miles, which was good. Although, canals aren't hilly for the most part.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (14 Sep 2015)

Went out again this morning. Did 9.3 miles in my best time. Got a couple of personal records and am actually 2nd on
a strava segment for this year! Guessing no one cycles up there for me go be 2nd lol. I'm top in my weight category though! Hoping to get my 1st 300 miles under my belt this week.

Having a burst of energy so gonna cook a healthy swede topped cottage pie for after work tonight. Yummy!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (14 Sep 2015)

One of the sculptures I saw I have called Alien Invasion (Im a photographer so I have enhanced the image a little with an oil painting effect)


----------



## Cannondale Lady (14 Sep 2015)

This is a tree made totally of metal..the trunk Im guessing represents the Monkwearmouth Bridge for those that know Sunderland


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Sep 2015)

Neglected my little thread for a while. Sorry guys. Here's my update.

I have been out a few times this week either a commute or a leisure ride. Here's some highlights and stats.........

Kids are back to school so I had to play dodge the satchel bearers which wasn't easy. Have you seen how short the girls wear their skirts.......oh my that had to be wrong. When it's cold they will get frost bite!

I wanted to get to 300 miles overall distance by the end of the week and I did it!

I did a ride yesterday which I have done before and my strava gave me 7 personal records.....that pleased me so much...it was quite 'up and down' but I really attacked the ups and enjoyed it. One up took me 7 mins and I was over the moon (but felt over the hill.....ah hang on, I was over the hill) but strava showed the segment as being done in 43 seconds by the leader.........that's stupid and seems impossible. Were they on a motorbike?

I tried a different way home from work and it knocked a good few minutes of my time so that was good.

There's a couple of horses tethered on the cycle track and I was telling hubby that their water buckets are always empty. He commutes the same way as me and every day he carries 4 litres of water in his back pack, each way, for them as well as bags of apples. Aw.......it's so sweet of him. I really need to report it to the RSPCA. I feel sorry for them.

I'm feeling the thigh muscles on my legs hardening up and that's great......its filling out the crinkles in the thighs and
the saginess above my knees lol.

Getting colder but aldis winter cycle wear out Thursday!


----------



## Devon lass (20 Sep 2015)

Cannondale lady, just read this thread, it's great you have come so far in such a short time. Look forward to reading more.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Sep 2015)

Thanks Devon Lass. My hubby has been into cycling since about 1982 and has failed miserably to get me into it. I decided myself to do it and got my bike (I chose it) in July. I have only cycled with hubby about 6 times. I feel to pressured when I'm with him an prefer my own company. I'm not into speed and am happy plodding along but do like to see some personal bests on my strava and manage inclines I used to struggle with.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (20 Sep 2015)

Doing great! Thanks for the reminder about Aldi!


----------



## Batgirl (20 Sep 2015)

Amazing thread - I have read the first 10 pages and this one. How s your weight now? I'm doing SW and started out at 17 stone - am heading towards my 2 stone award now.... won't make it this week but not far off.
I was inspired by your mileage when you started out! last year I could only manage 1.5m each way before I was 'done' and no slopes at all. I'm only a pleasure cyclist but thinking of the odd commute for my new job as it's 'doable' on a dry day if I get the right bag for my laptop.
Really lovely to read your humour and achievements. 300 miles is amazing!! well done and keep writing it's fab to read.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Sep 2015)

My husband by does 100 miles a week and puts my effort to shame but I don't care. I do what I do and that's fab......


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Sep 2015)

Batgirl said:


> Amazing thread - I have read the first 10 pages and this one. How s your weight now? I'm doing SW and started out at 17 stone - am heading towards my 2 stone award now.... won't make it this week but not far off.
> I was inspired by your mileage when you started out! last year I could only manage 1.5m each way before I was 'done' and no slopes at all. I'm only a pleasure cyclist but thinking of the odd commute for my new job as it's 'doable' on a dry day if I get the right bag for my laptop.
> Really lovely to read your humour and achievements. 300 miles is amazing!! well done and keep writing it's fab to read.



Weight sticking.......but I don't mind. I'm surprised you even read as many as 10 pages. It is a rather large thread thanks to everyone's interest.


----------



## steve50 (20 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Weight sticking.......but I don't mind. I'm surprised you even read as many as 10 pages. It is a rather large thread thanks to everyone's interest.


You will probably be losing weight in the sense that you will be burning calories etc but at the same time your leg muscles will be developing and growing stronger and it is fact that muscle is heavier than fat.
Great thread by the way, very encouraging to those of us who have targets and or goals to reach ourselves.
I achieved a personal best myself today but I won't hijack your thread.https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-newbie-progress.167156/post-3914457


----------



## Batgirl (20 Sep 2015)

You'll be transferring fat and replacing it with muscle for sure so the scale is only a tiny bit of the picture. And it was a funny 10 pages I truly thought about the other 19 so might come back. You've inspired me to try and cycle more - and keep pushing up those 'hills' I call them hills too though I live on a seriously big hill I doubt I'll ever be brave enough to cycle down let alone attempt it home! lol


----------



## tmif (20 Sep 2015)

Have you been doing your measurements as well as weighing in? You will be losing fat and creating muscle... which is heavier by volume than fat. 

Stick at it though. I started at 17st in January .. and have lost 57 pounds (4st) so far. 

It works.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> One up took me 7 mins and I was over the moon (but felt over the hill.....ah hang on, I was over the hill) but strava showed the segment as being done in 43 seconds by the leader.........that's stupid and seems impossible. Were they on a motorbike?



I feel your pain, sister!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Sep 2015)

tmif said:


> Have you been doing your measurements as well as weighing in? You will be losing fat and creating muscle... which is heavier by volume than fat.
> 
> Stick at it though. I started at 17st in January .. and have lost 57 pounds (4st) so far.
> 
> It works.



Wow that's amazing. You must feel and look fantastic


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I feel your pain, sister!



On yes....it hurts in many ways


----------



## tmif (21 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Wow that's amazing. You must feel and look fantastic



I can't see it myself. It's weird psychology...

But my clothes are smaller and it takes longer to get out of breath these days so ill take that. 

Keep at it lady x


----------



## Batgirl (21 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady - I thought of you today as I tried to climb 'hills' - I made it up 3, and 2/3rds of another one - made it to a marker and marked it down for progress.  Made it up the return ones for the home route too. I'm not doing the mileage you did, but you're thread is a great inspiration - thanks!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (22 Sep 2015)

Batgirl, keep it up and soon those hills we be flatter.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Batgirl, keep it up and soon those hills we be flatter.


Until you get the wrong side of 50, then they seem to get harder again. Lol


----------



## Cannondale Lady (22 Sep 2015)

It's getting cold on a morning which puts me off commuting . need to get my winter wear but I'm broke!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (22 Sep 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Until you get the wrong side of 50, then they seem to get harder again. Lol



I am the wrong side of 50! But 50 is the new 30 and biking is the new shopping


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> I am the wrong side of 50!


Ooops, well maybe you are fitter than me cos I am finding them tough at the moment. Doesn't help that I can't stop eating so never lose any weight no matter how much I cycle.


----------



## Yazzoo (22 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> It's getting cold on a morning which puts me off commuting . need to get my winter wear but I'm broke!



Look out for Aldi stuff on Thursday!


----------



## Batgirl (22 Sep 2015)

I must admit I looked at a bright pink jacket in sports direct - suitable for cycling I thought.. till I saw the price! And that was sports direct..

I'm the wrong side of 40, but have weight to lose and experience to gain! I am still chuffed getting up just a slight incline so will keep remembering the more I do the better I'll get.. lol Not sure I will do any commuting till next year, I am flexi so don't always have to head to the office but parking is an issue at one office I work from so taking my bike appeals. We'll see how keen and capable I am next year. I might still be a pleasure cyclist but hopefully a lighter one.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (26 Sep 2015)

I bought a bunch of muddy fox gear from sports direct, along with a few bits and bobs from Planet X and I keep looking at Decathlon's gear. Price wise they're all very similar it seems. 
I really don't feel like Aldi's gear this week was cheaper than I can buy it elsewhere, but on Thursday this week if they still have any left keep an eye out for price drops as they move it to their clearance, by that time they'll only have small amounts left but you may get lucky.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Sep 2015)

I tried on aldi large jacked. It recoiled in horror! Nowhere near big enough but who needs it when sun shining like this morning!

Did my longest single ride to date this morning. 17.1 (that .1 matters.......). Even my hubby who is away at the moment was impressed when he saw my distance on strava. I passed a photographer on the coastal path. He had a huge lens covered in camouflage print. Now I'm a photographer remember but I really don't get that........imagine a bird knowing what a camera lens looks like. FFS! Why disguise it? Anyway I had a quick chat with him and he was out looking for birds........well he found me!

This really cool guy was on the cycle path behind me on way home. I moved over to let him past but he didn't. I cyled a bit faster to stay out his way and after a few mins he came alongside and asked if I was racing him......haha! Made my day.

So, 713 calories burned. As hubby away I'm off out with my friend for lunch and vino to put it all back on again.

Saw the band Madness last night and I bopped about a lot so that was burned Cal's too so a guilt free afternoon beckons.

Some quick stats:
Miles to date - 320 c'mon!
Bum - still fat and crinkly but getting less wobbly, smaller and don't hurt no more
Personal records - 6 today
Drinking en route - still have to stop. Darent do it whilst pedalling
Falls - none unless you count a tipple to one side then the Bike on top of me
Legs - getting shapely *wolf whistles from all around*
Cramps- surprisingly very few

Questions -
1)can you use a pedometer on a bike to measure cadence (is that the right word - how many times you have pedalled)
2) what's the cycle path etiquette for passing and overtaking
3) How can u tell if u have a dodgy spoke? Does it make a pingy springy sound?


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Sep 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> Look out for Aldi stuff on Thursday!



There is an old guy who rides past my house every day without fail, regardless of the weather. I know where he lives and he has to pedal 3 miles to get to my village. He does not have any cycle specific clothes. 

Get into your local charity shops and Im sure you will find something to use for Winter. You really dont need cycling gear to ride a bike. Its a modern fad.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Sep 2015)

To a degree I agree but Lycra and breathable base layers are essential for freedom of movement, comfort and basically sweat absorbtion...eeeeeeee I sounded like a pro then!


----------



## RichardB (29 Sep 2015)

I popped into Aldi on Sunday, not expecting much to be left after reading posts on here but they had loads - and no Garmins. I got myself two winter jackets, a pair of merino long johns, winter tights, socks and lobster gloves. It all seems like good stuff, although I put myself in A&E over the weekend after a fall which wrenched my shoulder out, so I may not be wearing them for a while!

I have never worn Lycra until this year, but I can totally see the point of it. When I started commuting it was in my work clothes, and I was a horrible sweaty mess starting a 12-hour shift. Now I change before and after, and it's much better.


----------



## MikeW-71 (29 Sep 2015)

Lycra is good. Particularly if you're putting in some effort. I can ride in normal clothes, but it has to be slowly or it gets very uncomfy very quickly.

When I got my first lycra (a pair of winter tights from Lidl) I peeked round the corner of the house to see if anyone was watching before setting off....


----------



## Gert Lush (29 Sep 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> When I got my first lycra (a pair of winter tights from Lidl) I peeked round the corner of the house to see if anyone was watching before setting off....



At the mo, I'm wearing running shorts over the top of them. Sure it kills the aerodynamic part but even I burst out laughing seeing myself in them..


----------



## Grumpyfatman (30 Sep 2015)

I always found you can get away with almost anything if the weathers ok. The moment it's cold, wet or miserable you're going to want something designed to keep you warm and comfortable.
I won't say dry, because unless you've had surgery to remove all of your sweat glands, you're going to turn anything you wear into a damp mess. The addition of heat turns damp into moist though so that's ok!
(Sorry I couldn't resist adding that one filthy word into the mix)


----------



## Grumpyfatman (30 Sep 2015)

Gert Lush said:


> At the mo, I'm wearing running shorts over the top of them. Sure it kills the aerodynamic part but even I burst out laughing seeing myself in them..



I cycled to work the first time wearing 'tights' on Monday. Unsurprisingly my time dropped from 39mins to 37... I don't believe that's an aerodynamic improvement, it's entirely down to the shame of being seen wearing them!


----------



## Yazzoo (30 Sep 2015)

The first time my partner went out in lycra I remember telling him not to stop anywhere, it only looks ok when actually on the bike! Now the two of us can be found in various cafes/pubs in our shameful lycra (after or mid ride obviously, we don't just wear the stuff for fun!)


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Sep 2015)

Lycra = Honesty to me... You can lie to yourself in it.. If you are fat you can see it if you are fit you can see it.. 

And this is coming from a 95+ kilos guy and only 1.78 cm ... Yeah not much of a pretty sight...


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Sep 2015)

Grumpyfatman said:


> I always found you can get away with almost anything if the weathers ok. The moment it's cold, wet or miserable you're going to want something designed to keep you warm and comfortable.
> I won't say dry, because unless you've had surgery to remove all of your sweat glands, you're going to turn anything you wear into a damp mess. The addition of heat turns damp into moist though so that's ok!
> (Sorry I couldn't resist adding that one filthy word into the mix)



U love the word moist don't u grumpy???


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Sep 2015)

Grumpyfatman said:


> I cycled to work the first time wearing 'tights' on Monday. Unsurprisingly my time dropped from 39mins to 37... I don't believe that's an aerodynamic improvement, it's entirely down to the shame of being seen wearing them!



I didn't see u in em but saw the photo......


----------



## Cannondale Lady (30 Sep 2015)

Need a big ride this weekend. Gonna try for 20 on Saturday morning ( a big ride for me). Hubby is cycling from thirsk to Sunderland on Saturday so I can have another lovely ride on my own.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (30 Sep 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> U love the word moist don't u grumpy???



Doesn't everyone? Mmmmoiiiiiiiist


----------



## Cannondale Lady (1 Oct 2015)

U r SICK fatman!


----------



## lazybloke (4 Oct 2015)

I love this thread, a funny account and it's great to hear you reaching your goals C-Lady. I'm more into the weekend cycling but can't make time as often as I'd like because I'm always busy with the kids or the house. I do cycle to work (rain or shine) but it's only 5 minutes each way!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (4 Oct 2015)

Stuff going on stopping me cycling. It's been a week now. I MUST get on the bike this week. Dave's (my other half) mum was taken into hospital last night and is quite poorly. Not sure if I should take car or bike to work in case I need a quick gettaway.


----------



## Pope (5 Oct 2015)

I had a first this weekend.

I went on one of those organised "Sky rides". It was one of the steady going rides...which ended up being 17 miles around the Ossett area of West Yorkshire.

It was on a few different terrains...rode, cobbles, cycle routes, towpaths and there were a couple of fairly steep hills but they were never very long...nothing as difficult as where I live.

My only complaint was how long it took...3 hours, including a break in the middle of about 20-30 minutes. On my own I could have done it a lot faster on the same route. Apart from that though, I really enjoyed it...a change of scenery and new people to chat to along the way.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2015)

Pope said:


> I had a first this weekend.
> 
> I went on one of those organised "Sky rides". It was one of the steady going rides...which ended up being 17 miles around the Ossett area of West Yorkshire.
> 
> ...


If you want a faster/longer ride try the ones tagged as 'challenging'.


----------



## Pope (5 Oct 2015)

raleighnut said:


> If you want a faster/longer ride try the ones tagged as 'challenging'.



I might do in the future. Like I said, this was the first one I'd done so I wanted to see what it was like.


----------



## leedsmick (5 Oct 2015)

Can I ask what age group were on the ride. I've been tempted to go on one myself but not sure I want to stand out like a sore thumb as a bloke on his early 40's.


----------



## JoshM (5 Oct 2015)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Stuff going on stopping me cycling. It's been a week now. I MUST get on the bike this week. Dave's (my other half) mum was taken into hospital last night and is quite poorly. Not sure if I should take car or bike to work in case I need a quick gettaway.



Hope your mother in law is ok. Don't beat yourself up about the lack of cycling , it'll still be there when things settle down again, and you'll be amazed at how little impact your time off has had. 

This topic has made me laugh, inspired me, and to me epitomises what sport should be about - challenging yourself and having fun.


----------



## Pope (6 Oct 2015)

leedsmick said:


> Can I ask what age group were on the ride. I've been tempted to go on one myself but not sure I want to stand out like a sore thumb as a bloke on his early 40's.


I'm 27 and was the youngest. There was another lad who was in his early 30's. Apart from that, it was late 40's to 60's. This might explain the slow pace (no offence to senior people on here).


----------



## Cannondale Lady (7 Oct 2015)

Pope said:


> I had a first this weekend.
> 
> I went on one of those organised "Sky rides". It was one of the steady going rides...which ended up being 17 miles around the Ossett area of West Yorkshire.
> 
> ...



Sounds like u enjoyed it. Well done.


----------



## RichardB (11 Nov 2015)

Everything all right, Cannondale Lady? It's been a month since you updated this thread, and I miss your posts!


----------



## Yazzoo (12 Nov 2015)

come back @Cannondale Lady we need the next update!


----------



## steve keay (13 Nov 2015)

I miss your posts too.

As for Skyrides I've done a few lately. Always a nice mix of people. Did a challenging one the other week. Just more hills . Last weekend was a slow ride. There was a young boy who couldn't have been more than eight who rode the whole ride on a little bike. He did great. They always ride at the slower riders pace. Nobody moaning just encouragement. I'd definitely recommend giving one a go


----------



## RichardB (18 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> I wonder what happened to @CannondaleLady ?


I was just thinking that this morning (goodness knows why). Hope she's OK.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 May 2016)

I have had a very kind and caring email from a member here asking if things were ok and I really appreciated his, and everyone elses concerns. Looking back at the unread threads, thanks all for your concerns and comments about missing by 'banter'. I thought I would update you on what's been going on......

Back in October, my mum-in-law was taken into hospital seriously ill. She didn't get out until Christmas Eve so there was lots of running around and chores to do. had to hang up the bike for a while. Also I was felled by athritis in my knee. Ended up on crutched for about 6 weeks until it calmed down. Cycling was deffo impossible and by the time the knee was better the winter was upon us and I have had no desire or inclination to get back in the ssaddle. I was also concerned that it was the uphill cycling work that set my knee off.

Anyway, it's time to get back into it again and the email I received from a member here (Thanks Dan XX - hope he isn't a cyberstalker..........) has spurred me on. I will start my postings again soon, which will probably begin with something like...."My first sore ar*e of 2016". Can't believe I have to go through THAT pain barrier again! Chat soon everyone! (and BTW, I put on a stone when I stopped cycling - have shifted some of it but the rest of the a*se lard needs to be off ASAP)!


----------



## 0lonerider (19 May 2016)

Welcome back Mrs c,


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2016)

Great, I'm pleased you're ok.


----------



## lazybloke (19 May 2016)

Aha glad I could spur you on.
Am hanging up my cyberstalking hat now you're back, and clearly I'm not alone in looking forward to hearing more 'firsts'.

Take care of that knee when you restart.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 May 2016)

Haha thanks lazybloke. The email really made me realise how much fun I had here and on the bike. So thanks again. "Dusting off the bike as I type"......Hubby sent me on a mission for spokes today. He said 27.5. I text him to ask if i could buy half a spoke....he didn't reply! Anyways, the lovely young lady in the shop said there were 4 types of 27.5 and which did I want...........needless to say I bought a packet of each.....Hope they do returns!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 May 2016)

"I don't believe it"......went to get bike out to ride to my fat lass class (slimming world). Its only 5 mins each way but it would have been my 1st ride to class my 1st ride of the year and my 1st sore bum tomorrow. There's no bloody pedals on my bike...........WTF! If hubby has sold them on eBay he is in BIG trouble.


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 May 2016)

Sounds like a great excuse to upgrade to me  

Great to see you back on CC again and good luck getting back into it again!


----------



## RichardB (19 May 2016)

Brilliant (well, not the MIL illness or the knee pain ... but) ... great to see you back. Looking forward to hearing about your bum, and other things


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 May 2016)

What can I say to that!


----------



## montroseloon (20 May 2016)

Nice to hear you are alive and well Mrs C, like a few others I wondered what had happened to you and your updates. Take it easy once you get back at it


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 May 2016)

Pedals are back on so I will for sure be getting in the saddle this weekend. Even if it's only for 3 or 4 miles.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 May 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> the lovely young lady in the shop said there were 4 types of 27.5 and which did I want...........needless to say I bought a packet of each.....Hope they do returns!



There are a lot more than just 4 types, so you could be returning them all.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 May 2016)

Oh nooooooooooo!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 May 2016)

OK......i got my leg over this morning. Over the saddle that is. My first ride of 2016! It wasn't too bad. Took it easy and only did a couple of miles. But I did have my camera and a huge lens on my back as I went to take photos in the park! Will keep you all updated again like last year.


----------



## 0lonerider (21 May 2016)

waves from windynook nature park


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 May 2016)

Eeeeeeeee I can see Penshaw Monument!


----------



## Smithbat (21 May 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> OK......i got my leg over this morning. Over the saddle that is. My first ride of 2016! It wasn't too bad. Took it easy and only did a couple of miles. But I did have my camera and a huge lens on my back as I went to take photos in the park! Will keep you all updated again like last year.


Yay. I am so glad you are back in the saddle x


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 May 2016)

Look what I made after my ride.....these are strawberry and ice cream Trufflepops. A little business I am setting up


----------



## 0lonerider (21 May 2016)

I could eat all them


----------



## 0lonerider (21 May 2016)

Is there any signs of work on the new flashy bridge over the river yet! I fancy taking some pics of it being built


----------



## Mrs M (21 May 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 May 2016)

Yay...My first official ride of 2016. My first 10 miles. I strangely managed inclines that I first struggled with last year with little trouble. Was like I have never been away. I was still overtaken by pensioners on bikes like! Great to feel the wind in my helmet again and the numb ass and lady bits!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 May 2016)

0lonerider said:


> Is there any signs of work on the new flashy bridge over the river yet! I fancy taking some pics of it being built



Just messy foundation work at the minute but there's some pics to be had on north side of river on the riverside path.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 May 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Yay...My first official ride of 2016. My first 10 miles. I strangely managed inclines that I first struggled with last year with little trouble. Was like I have never been away. I was still overtaken by pensioners on bikes like! Great to feel the wind in my helmet again and the numb ass and lady bits!


.....don't go there guys, it's too easy!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 May 2016)

Haha sorry - hope that didn't offend - if uyou read back to the earlier posts I had a few issues with pain and just wanted to welcome it back with open arms!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Jul 2016)

Ok...the first official commute to work of the year. I have let things slide and I had to get back in the saddle. I decided a 2 way commute would be ok. 15 mile round trip.......Oh how wrong was THAT decision!

Last year I cycled 1 way then him indoors brought the car through so I could drive home. He rode a pink and black cannot take home lol. His street cred............haha

Anyway it was a struggle getting to work I cant say it wasn't. I was almost in tears.....ok I was in tears, at 1 point. But oh that feeling when I got there,.........

Then.......the journey home. OMG the pain in the rear! Hubby cycled through to meet me and how pleased was I! Normally the ride home is easier apart from Hell Hill haha. But oh brother it was hurrendous! I got loads of strava Personal Bests though.......how????????

Hubby pushing me hehehe!

So that's my first 15 mile commute of the year


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jul 2016)

Hubby really pushed you? Sweet!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hubby really pushed you? Sweet!



He really pushed me haha..not ALL THE WAY. Just bits of it


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2016)

Commute by bike tomorrow? Well it's today now........let's just see haha


----------



## Cannondale Lady (28 Jul 2016)

No commute today - bum couldn't face it but....Him indoors is cycling Thirsk to Sunderland with his cycling pals, so I thought I would go for a ride to. Mine will be Sunderland to Sunderlan haha! Just been reading back some of my 'firsts' from last year. I really enjoyed it. I just hope my knees don't suffer in the winter like they did last year.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Aug 2016)

Im back to the forum and back in the saddle. And I have discovered Chamois Butter. Makes the nether pain a bit more bearable. Got a PB on Strava and have no idea how, because I need to rebuild what little stamina I hade built up last year. I think it might have been the butch lady cyclist behind me that I was trying to stay ahead of. Has anyone else had a butch lady cyclist coming from behind?

I had to leave the bike overnight cos couldn't face a round trip in one day. I heard a couple of lads behind the bike shed talking about my bike (and me). It went something like this:

Lad 1 - Didn't that bike used to park here last year?
Lad 2 - Aye (he was a Mackem) it's that lass in pink with the fat a*se. not seen her in ages
Lad 1 - Looks like her a*se will still be fat cos the bike still looks brand new
Lad 2 - LOL...........................................


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Aug 2016)

Has anyone ever had a wasp stuck in their helmet?


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Aug 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Has anyone ever had a wasp stuck in their helmet?


Oh yes. Never have I removed a helmet so fast. 

So fast in fact that I never did find it again


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2016)

@Cannondale Lady if after all this time your bum is still hurting, you should investigate your saddle position (your sit bines should sit on the back of the saddle), your saddle's level (experiment with a few mm nose down or up) and of course the saddle itself, maybe it's just the wrong one for you, try a different one.
Good luck and well done for getting back on the bike!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Has anyone ever had a wasp stuck in their helmet?


Yes. Not much fun at all. I've had a bee too which hurts more. The helmet I have now has mesh on the front vents to try and keep the little devils out.


----------



## RichardB (20 Aug 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> Has anyone ever had a wasp stuck in their helmet?


Not while cycling, but I did get a wasp stuck in the side of a motorbike helmet. I had just set off and was doing about 30 when it flew into the side of the front opening before i put the visor down. It stung me about 3 times before I could stop and get the helmet off, just next to my eye. That'll teach me!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Aug 2016)

I'm hoping to get out again tomorrow maybe 10 or 12 miles. BBQlater so need to burn off the Cal's on prep fot the food later. This will be my first:

Sunday ride of 2016

Ride out after far too many gins the night before


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2016)

Well, did you?


----------

